# Lemon G?



## 1134206 (Apr 10, 2007)

I came across some bud a while back that was called "lemon g". i assume thats a made up name, but i loved it, and was wondering what strain it really is. it has a strong lemon scent, and the smoke even tastes like lemon. they were big, fluffy buds, didnt look abnormal. id like to find out what strain it is, because id love to grow some. if anybody has any ideas, let me know


----------



## polize (Apr 1, 2008)

from what i herd g13 and a haze of some sort just burt my last one yesterday


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Jul 2, 2008)

did you get it in ohio?


----------



## closetflowers (Jul 2, 2008)

lemon skunk maybe WWW.GREENHOUSESEEDS.NL - Green House Seed Co. Amsterdam Since 1985


----------



## drumsinttown (Jul 2, 2008)

closet flowers.... Did you kill laura palmer?


----------



## kdox88 (Jul 2, 2008)

in ohio their is something called lemon g13 and i've heard it called lemon g. they call it dumpster.


----------



## closetflowers (Jul 3, 2008)

drumsinttown said:


> closet flowers.... Did you kill laura palmer?


No Bob did


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 7, 2008)

I know this is an old thread, but I regestered just to post this.

If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.

It's history is actually an old Columbian strain from a import in the 1970's, I was fortunate enough to grow this strain.

It takes 9-11 weeks flowering, and creates huge fluffy monster buds. The calyxes actually branch out so far that it's not dense at all. If a normal but that weighed 10 grams was next to 10 grams of Lemon G, the Lemon would look like a heavy ounce.

The closest relative I've found in seed form is reeferman's love potion #1. -It's also from a columbian strain.

Lemon G isn't the best yielder, because of it's fluffy nature, and the high is extremely relaxing, you can't do anything after smoking it but sit around for a while.

I know about everyone who grows it, and there isn't much chance of it hitting mainstream.

Trainwreck is a different strain entirely, it's not related to any haze plant, and you probably will never see any lemon g again, consider yourself one of the proud few who actually experienced lemon g, unless it came from athens ohio, because that particular grower sucks.

If you're in ohio, look for sensi star, silver pearl, white rhino, trainwreck and dumpster sometimes up near cleveland.

Hope this helped.


----------



## notorious (Aug 7, 2008)

sounds like a great bag appeal strain...


----------



## nathenking (Aug 7, 2008)

ive had lemon trainwreck that was grown out doors. it was a light color. and definatly had a lemon smell bro. Loved it and it also rocked me.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 7, 2008)

Definately a good strain, I'm going to eventually backcross it with super skunk, as soon as I get a place for a breeding room.


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 8, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> consider yourself one of the proud few who actually experienced lemon g, unless it came from athens ohio, because that particular grower sucks.
> 
> If you're in ohio, look for sensi star, silver pearl, white rhino, trainwreck and dumpster sometimes up near cleveland.
> 
> Hope this helped.


i think i may have smoked the shit from athens. i was highly disappointed with lemon g.
but then again i prolly didn't get the shit from athens since i live in the NE and not even close to athens. btw i found everything in athens sucks.

and shit i'm like a half hour away from cleveland and i can only get kine or decent dro at best. i need your hookups man.
just keep on smokin.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 8, 2008)

There are a lot of lazy people in athens, college town and all. Cleveland is such a large city it's impossible to keep the supply up to the demand.

I know around Chagrin Falls, and out east there are a decent amount of suburban growers. Go to the ledges and meet some heads.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 8, 2008)

Even the shitty lemon g tastes like lemon pledge, it's just crappy and harsh.


There are a lot of lazy people in athens, college town and all. Cleveland is such a large city it's impossible to keep the supply up to the demand.

I know around Chagrin Falls, and out east there are a decent amount of suburban growers. Go to the ledges and meet some heads.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 8, 2008)

I have some pics in my album of lemon g.


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 10, 2008)

i was on my way to the ledges yesterday but i ended up not goin due to rain


----------



## Azgrow (Aug 10, 2008)

lol i love the story of the "dumpster" a plant found next to a dumpster....liesssss.....lol....trainwreck is a killa strain which typiclly has a lemony taste...woodhorse version is much better the gh shit co imo...if you can the arcate tw is the best imo but have been seeing news on a new alaskan tw which is supposed to yeild better then the arcata....we have a strain called lemaire which is pacificag13xjc2 which is good short dense plant with lemony indica nugs....peace az


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 10, 2008)

I thought dumpster was another name for?B?Fucking incredible, shit drawin a blank, big bud? Blueberry? Crap, anyone?

BFI, like dumpsters...


----------



## 330nuggz (Aug 10, 2008)

im up in kent and some lemon g came around earlier this summer... fuckin loved the shit, very quality high


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 10, 2008)

330nuggz said:


> im up in kent and some lemon g came around earlier this summer... fuckin loved the shit, very quality high


shit son, same area as me. glad you liked it though. im not a big fan of g13 crosses. dont get me wrong back in the day they were the shit but their is way better shit now. 
anyway i would still take some lemon g over some of the shit i've been smokin.


----------



## cali-high (Aug 10, 2008)

never had an lemon g but i just got some afghani shit that has a sour lemon flavor and its stinky


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Aug 11, 2008)

lemon G is definitely some killer shit if its the real deal! as with any strain there are the imitators. the ledges is the fucking bomb tho try to find some real deal dumpster not that weak chumpster bullshite. it just aint what it usta be stingy growers hoarding genetics. the sour diesel, strawberry cough, and sensi star are all quality in ohio.


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Aug 11, 2008)

kdox88 said:


> in ohio their is something called lemon g13 and i've heard it called lemon g. they call it dumpster.


completely two different strains.


----------



## kdox88 (Aug 11, 2008)

eversmokedDumpster said:


> completely two different strains.


i've had many people tell me lemon g was dumpster all around ohio even at the ledges. damn them bastards. 
i've only had lemon g once i didn't like it, if i got any lemon bud it would def be lemon skunk.... da bomb. lemon g was way expensive, too damn fluffy, well just not at all what i expected. i bought the last of my dudes sack and i was almost wishin i would have got mids by the end of the night. but i guess almost anythig is better than mids.


----------



## smokeonlynugz (Aug 29, 2008)

I've got some LEMON G right now.

I am in NE Ohio.


----------



## howhigh123 (Aug 29, 2008)

i been lookin for lemon g myself..but im nowhere near ohio..so i smoke my nyc diesel all day..but does anyone knoe exactly wat strain it is??..or that strain no longer exist??


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 30, 2008)

I stated it's genetics earlier...

It's a clone only strain originating from Columbian bagseed...

The closest strain in seed form is Reeferman's Love Potion #1...

It's an Ohio strain...

So really, this is a Ohio thread...

NormlPothead-
Representing Ohio since 1982.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 30, 2008)

howhigh123 said:


> i been lookin for lemon g myself..but im nowhere near ohio..so i smoke my nyc diesel all day..but does anyone knoe exactly wat strain it is??..or that strain no longer exist??



It definately still exists, clone only. Gotta come to Ohio to get it... It's fluffy and takes 60 days to harvest.

Grown it a bunch of times.


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 30, 2008)

smokeonlynugz said:


> I've got some LEMON G right now.
> 
> I am in NE Ohio.




I joined this forum because of this thread... You too?

Ohio represent!


----------



## howhigh123 (Aug 30, 2008)

damn man..im in ny..anybody wanna trade nyc diesel for lemon g??..lol..


----------



## normlpothead (Aug 31, 2008)

I've already grown the NYC, wasn't impressed. I'll trade lemon g for sour d anyday of the week.


----------



## Serius LeHigh III (Aug 31, 2008)

I love lemon-tasting Colombian weed, if I'm ever in Ohio I would definately try to try some.


----------



## philly1239 (Sep 29, 2008)

i guess i'll call myself one of the lucky few. My buddies have grown lemon/G13 for about 3 years, I personally took lemon/G13 and crossed with another central ohio favorite,"Hempstar". The result is a very resined dense indica bud with globs of crystal. Put it to you this way, its smells like you stuck your head up a skunks butt after he took a healthy one, then eating a lemon drop


----------



## BigBud992 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok so who's got the lemon G and/or Dumpster clone? I'm up in NE Ohio, too. I am a bit curious about the Dumpster strain. I had it a few times back in 2005 in the Columbus, OH area. I heard the same story from the dude who had it tellin me it was found near a dumpster or w/e. So is this dumpster actually ne good? It was 3 or 4 years ago when I had it, but I do remember it being really light and fluffy, and it was pretty chill.


----------



## Dankwise (Sep 30, 2008)

all trainwreck smells like lemon, there is no lemon tw some stupid dealer made that up


----------



## SunnyD (Oct 3, 2008)

I just got a bean of lemon g..... my buddy found 1 in his bag...germing that shit now.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 4, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> I stated it's genetics earlier...
> 
> It's a clone only strain originating from Columbian bagseed...
> 
> ...


 
Western Pa here. I haven't been lucky enough to come upon the Lemon G strain yet, but there are some kick ass nugs around, active strains as of right now in my network are Jack Herer, Afghani #1, Chronic, Northern Lights, and Hash Plant Plus a few more coming out of Pittsburgh, Skunk #1, Widow, and the Super Silver. Clones are out there, just gotta know the right people as with anything!

You can run into some nice nugs at the Ledges but I have noticed recently there has been alot of BS going on there, punks that want to be gangsters, just trying to make a buck.


----------



## FunKyGonZ (Oct 5, 2008)

Yea i have had lemon G before from athens as well. It however was great and i personally have came across plenty of great stuff from athens and yes some not so great


----------



## DR. VonDankenstine (Oct 5, 2008)

If your into lemon--Try ---"Lemon-Head"--it's a cross of the Arcata trainwreck(F) X lemon skunk(M). Ultra lemon pledge and sucked on lemonhead smell with lemon hash taste all the way through.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 6, 2008)

Hehehe, I've grown the Lemon G, it's alright, really lemony, probably the same clones being talked about, same area at least.

Punks have overrun all the good scenes in Ohio for all I know, I haven't gone to Hookahville for like 7 years because of that. I did get some dumpster at Hookahville 01, in the fall with Willie Nelson, and tons of rain and mud. After that it turned into a sideways ballcap punk hangout with a bunch of crackheads trying to steal your shit.

It sucks to hear the ledges are following that path. 

There hasn't been a cool scene since to Bush presidency began.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 7, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hehehe, I've grown the Lemon G, it's alright, really lemony, probably the same clones being talked about, same area at least.
> 
> Punks have overrun all the good scenes in Ohio for all I know, I haven't gone to Hookahville for like 7 years because of that. I did get some dumpster at Hookahville 01, in the fall with Willie Nelson, and tons of rain and mud. After that _*it turned into a sideways ballcap punk hangout with a bunch of crackheads trying to steal your shit.*_
> 
> ...


That's exactly where the ledges are headed my friend! Big time bummer because I've met some good people there. Not that there still aren't good people there but not like it used to be, that's for sure. You can still run into some good shit there but it's not been worth the trouble lately. Maybe I'm just getting old


----------



## RaHa23 (Oct 7, 2008)

A friend of mine brought some clones back from Ohio. It is a very unruly strain, not adapted to indoor at all! Never crowns out and takes over 60 days to flower. Huge fluffy flowers, but do not veg for more than 2 weeks or they will get out of control! Very picky about nutes as well, but that's been normalized now. Recommend Mr. Nice Guy if wanting a good indoor g13 strain with rock hard flowers and crowns out in 2 weeks @ 12/12 and just gets fatter from there. Lemon G buzz is OK. Makes great hash.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 7, 2008)

That sounds like Lemon G to me, it is ridiculously erradic in it's flower pattern, it streatches like crazy with huge fluffy lightweight buds. It's a narcotic high, puts you to sleep. It is a 65+ day strain, and stretches to whole time, it's hard to get compact buds on the Lemon, and I don't grow it because it was a complete waste of time as far a yield, and I'm not into the lethargic stone it gives you.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 9, 2008)

Azgrow said:


> lol i love the story of the "dumpster" a plant found next to a dumpster....liesssss.....lol....trainwreck is a killa strain which typiclly has a lemony taste...woodhorse version is much better the gh shit co imo...if you can the arcate tw is the best imo but have been seeing news on a new alaskan tw which is supposed to yeild better then the arcata....we have a strain called lemaire which is pacificag13xjc2 which is good short dense plant with lemony indica nugs....peace az





normlpothead said:


> I thought dumpster was another name for?B?Fucking incredible, shit drawin a blank, big bud? Blueberry? Crap, anyone?
> 
> BFI, like dumpsters...





kdox88 said:


> i've had many people tell me lemon g was dumpster all around ohio even at the ledges. damn them bastards.
> i've only had lemon g once i didn't like it, if i got any lemon bud it would def be lemon skunk.... da bomb. lemon g was way expensive, too damn fluffy, well just not at all what i expected. i bought the last of my dudes sack and i was almost wishin i would have got mids by the end of the night. but i guess almost anythig is better than mids.


 
I don't know if there was agreement that the LemonG strain was the same as the strain known as Dumpster but here is a good thread about it over at IC Magazine: 
International Cannagraphic Magazine Forums - Dumpster

The description of Dumpster does not sound like the description many posters here gave of LemonG. Dumpster is being described as having super dense buds, whereas LemonG is described here as haning big fluffy light buds, giving it mucho bag appeal. From reading what they have posted over there, LemonG and Dumpster are not the same strain. LemonG is a Skunk/Misty hybrid. Dumpster's genetics are unknown. Both are traced to Ohio, though.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 9, 2008)

I haven't grown the dumpster, but have smoked it a couple times, it's _*nothing*_ like lemon g.

Close to a skunk/sour d taste. Same as the trainwreck, I think they might be the same strain.

But again, I think the dumpster is a nickname for an actual strain. B. F. I. The FI stands for fucking incredible, forget what the B is for. It was a norther cali strain as far as i know???


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 9, 2008)

*GTFO SPAMMER*


----------



## R00R822 (Oct 10, 2008)

I have lemon g right now. I was doing some research on it and found this website and this thread. I have a few pics of the bud. Very big fluffy buds. Skunky and lemony.

edit: forgot to mention I am in NW ohio. Trainwreck has been floating around the past few weeks too, I have been trying to track that down. Someone above mentioned lemon g is different than dumpster...they are very correct. Entirely differnent strains right there.


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Oct 10, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Hehehe, I've grown the Lemon G, it's alright, really lemony, probably the same clones being talked about, same area at least.
> 
> Punks have overrun all the good scenes in Ohio for all I know, I haven't gone to Hookahville for like 7 years because of that. I did get some dumpster at Hookahville 01, in the fall with Willie Nelson, and tons of rain and mud. After that it turned into a sideways ballcap punk hangout with a bunch of crackheads trying to steal your shit.
> 
> ...


 
alot of festivals are getting younger crowds, but to say that hookahville and the ledges is turing into asideways ballcap punk hangout with crackheads stealing ur shit is a big overstatement! ive been to tons of ledges shows and never had anything stolen, spring hookahville was awesome this year with the exception of the stupid wristband fiasco,but when they did away with that the dank buds pourd in. i got 3 diffenrt starins of dumpster and the crowd was great(nothing stolen)not to mention the incredable music. not to bash but sound to me like ur growing out of the scene, or your too wrapped up on apperience. some of those sideways wearing ballcap punks hooked me up with some killer sour D and were cool as shit. i reccomend trying to get passed wanting it to be all hippied out, just not how it is anymore,the music is still incredible and to me thats what really makes a festie..not the people there.

well stay blazing hope it helps


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 10, 2008)

I enjoy good music, but hookah is just the same old licks over and over, got tired pretty quick.

I'm not a hippie at all, I do sub-contract work, and keep a clean apperance. 

I got a grand an a few ounces stolen from my tent at the last hookaville I went to, and there were an awful lot of people there that weren't interested in the music, they were definately there to do drugs and steal.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 11, 2008)

Sirgreggins said:


> Buy Citral marijuana cannabis seeds from Holland.






eversmokedDumpster said:


> alot of festivals are getting younger crowds, but to say that hookahville and the ledges is turing into asideways ballcap punk hangout with crackheads stealing ur shit is a big overstatement! ive been to tons of ledges shows and never had anything stolen, spring hookahville was awesome this year with the exception of the stupid wristband fiasco,but when they did away with that the dank buds pourd in. i got 3 diffenrt starins of dumpster and the crowd was great(nothing stolen)not to mention the incredable music. not to bash but sound to me like ur growing out of the scene, or your too wrapped up on apperience. some of those sideways wearing ballcap punks hooked me up with some killer sour D and were cool as shit. i reccomend trying to get passed wanting it to be all hippied out, just not how it is anymore,the music is still incredible and to me thats what really makes a festie..not the people there.
> 
> well stay blazing hope it helps





MrHowardMarks said:


> I enjoy good music, but hookah is just the same old licks over and over, got tired pretty quick.
> 
> I'm not a hippie at all, I do sub-contract work, and keep a clean apperance.
> 
> I got a grand an a few ounces stolen from my tent at the last hookaville I went to, and there were an awful lot of people there that weren't interested in the music, they were definately there to do drugs and steal.


 
I'm no hippie either, in fact I consider myself to be on the total opposite end of the spectrum. I have infact witnessed people getting scammed or flat out robbed at the ledges in the last 2-3 years. I don't know about hookahville, I don't go there. But there are certainly alot more people there to simply make $$$ than listen to music, and not all of them are there with bomb ass Sour Diesel. Seems to be a huge influx of opies too, that's where the big bucks are!


----------



## spartacus (Oct 12, 2008)

Ohio Represent! I just hit a few gravs of Lemon G. Just got this 3 days ago. It is amazing... And the buds are crazy! So fluffy! Our first smoke was very piney. And it is the stinkiest weed I've ever had. But damn is it the best high I've ever had. Ahhhhh. I'm in Ohio and looking for some seeds... Anyone wanna help me?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 12, 2008)

Your best bet is to look for an online distributer, you can't use this site for buying, selling, or trading.


----------



## rehab (Oct 15, 2008)

well i'm actually from OH too, and I have been looking at this site for a while now and new I had to respond when I saw this thread. I live in the NE and just recently got a hold of 6 grams of lemon g. We went out to kent to pick it up and it is some of the best shit I have ever had. Such and incredible high, great with friends and at parties. I would say everyone has to try it sometime if they live anywhere near OH. There was some sour d getting passed around a few weeks back and I only managed to get 2 grams, but that is a great one too if you ever get the chance.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 15, 2008)

Yeah, I live in SW ohio, the Sour D is up there around Cleveland.

What's up with buying 2 gram and 6 gram bags?

I bet the 6 grams of Lemon looked like a half oz

Lemon G makes me sleepy.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 15, 2008)

rehab said:


> well i'm actually from OH too, and I have been looking at this site for a while now and new I had to respond when I saw this thread. I live in the NE and just recently got a hold of 6 grams of lemon g. We went out to kent to pick it up and it is some of the best shit I have ever had. Such and incredible high, great with friends and at parties. I would say everyone has to try it sometime if they live anywhere near OH. There was some sour d getting passed around a few weeks back and I only managed to get 2 grams, but that is a great one too if you ever get the chance.


nice, im in kent about every other weekend. i've never heard anything about lemon g but i have been getting some sour d that'll knock your socks off. all this talk of lemon g wants to make me try it again... but, diesel is what i got so diesel is what i smoke.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I live in SW ohio, the Sour D is up there around Cleveland.


All the sour d i've seen has been around the canton area. it is a little leafy, and getting better. The first batch was a bit undercured, a few weeks in the glass jars and omg. lately it's been nothing but some fire.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 15, 2008)

Anyone been getting any Afghani, Chronic, or Jack Herer? That's what's been going around here, NE Ohio.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 15, 2008)

The Afghani, might be Afgooey it's common among the whole midwest from St Louis to Pittsburgh. Kinda a pungent grapefruit like taste?

I'd kill for some Sour D, if it's that same shit that's been around for years. Mmmmm mmmmmm


----------



## roxistar (Oct 16, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> The Afghani, might be Afgooey it's common among the whole midwest from St Louis to Pittsburgh. Kinda a pungent grapefruit like taste?
> 
> I'd kill for some Sour D, if it's that same shit that's been around for years. Mmmmm mmmmmm


 
Definitely Afghani #1 not the Afgooey. This has a very pungent smell too, more skunky, hashy, some grapefruitiness to it too but definitely smells skunky more than anything. *Couchlock* smoke, you won't move for a while, clear though, still socialable too. The buds are ULTRA dense and are totally covered with orangish/rusty colored hairs. 


CLICK ME!!!
Ultra dense, this bud weighed almost 5 grams and it is perfectly dried and cured.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 16, 2008)

That doesn't look like the afgooey, good looking, Afghanies are some dense buds.

It builds calyxes like hash plant, big stacked calyx to leaf ratio.

You got a pic of the sour d?

If I saw it I could almost taste it


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 16, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That doesn't look like the afgooey, good looking, Afghanies are some dense buds.
> 
> It builds calyxes like hash plant, big stacked calyx to leaf ratio.
> 
> ...


I wish i had a half descent camera or i would post some. this is making my mouth water.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 16, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Anyone been getting any Afghani, Chronic, or Jack Herer? That's what's been going around here, NE Ohio.


i wish.... i need a better connect. i would really like to get my hands on that jack, i missed out on that the last time it came through.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 17, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That doesn't look like the afgooey, good looking, Afghanies are some dense buds.
> 
> It builds calyxes like hash plant, big stacked calyx to leaf ratio.
> 
> ...


 
It's not me that got ahold of the Sour D, it was someone else. Just the 3 I mentioned lately; Jack, 'ghani, and Chronic. Although there was some great Northern Lights and Silver Haze around for a while but not so much recently.

I'd like to see some pics of the buds everyone's getting, especially the Lemon G simce it's something I haven't got my hands on yet. Anyone got pics?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 17, 2008)

It's not dried bud, but here's a pic of lemon g about 4-5 weeks into flowering, I dug up some old pics from a year and a half ago... There are more in my album, link's in my sig.


----------



## gangafreak (Oct 17, 2008)

hell to the no, I got some of the lemon-g not to long ago! Im from ohio, its the fuckin bomb, and trust me its not somethin mainstream, hard as fuck to get and 50 1/8 too much for me to buy regularly. And as for dumpster weed its the fuckin bomb!!!!! I can get as much as i want (within reason) whenever i want free! My fuckin cousin up near toledo grows that shit. I honestly never thought id run into an awsome ass thread like this. much less one where my cousins own strand was mentioned.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 18, 2008)

Yeah, this thread is pretty much dedicated to Ohio, you don't see many threads that are state specific when it comes to strains, but Ohio has the Lemon G, and the dumpster.

Give those guys in Cali something to think about if they wander in here 

I'm adding the tag "ohio"


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 18, 2008)

ohio, represent.lol. fantastic thread though.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 18, 2008)

how much is everyone paying for half oz I am in ohio and have been hearing crazy ass prices and none of it is worth what they want. I need a better supplier


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 18, 2008)

i can usually get an oz for 300 and half for about 150-170... and the prices keep droppin. i still think it's expensive but there's a price to pay to keep medicated, lol. and its a lot better than getting some bricky ass mids i've seen people smoking lately. tastes, and smells horrible and a headache of a high.


----------



## wtfd00d (Oct 19, 2008)

Damn, hell yea I never knew of so many people from OH on here!! Im in the Columbus area, I have gotten ahold of some Afghani, and some PPP (pure power plant). I have heard of the Dumpster weed before but never seen, tried any. Also never seen or tried any of the Lemon G, I need to get out and try and get some of these beans or clones!!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 19, 2008)

kdox i need your connections hell i would drive from columbus I am tired of these dumb ass kids tryin to sell bud they dont even know about at 300-400 a half My buddy was growing real good stuff for 150 half cant get no more though


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

If someone wanted 300-400 for a half, I'd laugh at them and kick their ass. 

Lemon G is clone only, same with the dumpster.

The market should be flooded with herb by next week, seeing as there was a frost last night, this morning.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 19, 2008)

mr howard thats pretty much what I did except kick their ass wont pay that damn much there is a lot of kush around too did anyone ever hear about a strain called orange crush about 5 years ago was floating columbus area mostly campus


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 19, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> kdox i need your connections hell i would drive from columbus I am tired of these dumb ass kids tryin to sell bud they dont even know about at 300-400 a half My buddy was growing real good stuff for 150 half cant get no more though


i've seen some pretty ridiculous prices the last time i was in colombus. everyones just tryin to rip each other off. 
all i've seen for months, as far as dank, has been sour d... oh, wait he's hitting me up now.
New Batch!!!
i was able to get blueberry and i think Ak47 for 400 an oz, but that was a lil high for me.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 19, 2008)

Prices for good bud are as followings here: $50-60 per 1/8, $100 per 1/4, $150 per 1/2, $300 per zip. I have seen it a little higher, like $325-350 per zip but usually $300 is normal.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 19, 2008)

roxistar said:


> Prices for good bud are as followings here: $50-60 per 1/8, $100 per 1/4, $150 per 1/2, $300 per zip. I have seen it a little higher, like $325-350 per zip but usually $300 is normal.


yeah, i refuse to pay more than 325... unless i really need to smoke.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

I'd pay 350, for some dank, cause I'm out.

Shit, I'd pay over 400 for some good Sour D. I'd pay 400 for a clone of it too.

Orange Crush was around here at the same time, but it was just some beaster. With a funny name attached.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 19, 2008)

Hell i would pay 400 for a full ounce of sourd myself.

Howard what do you mean it was some beaster cause when I got a bag of it dude called me that same night asked if I found any seeds. I had six gave him 4 he gave me an eigth and I got the other two


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 19, 2008)

Kdox I just heard of some blueberry run through here for a day missed it but there is never or atleast that I can find of ak-47 That would be viry nice to have. Loved it in Amsterdam.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 19, 2008)

Roxistar those are what I really expect to pay. Kdox is right though to many people trying to get rich.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 19, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> Hell i would pay 400 for a full ounce of sourd myself.
> 
> Howard what do you mean it was some beaster cause when I got a bag of it dude called me that same night asked if I found any seeds. I had six gave him 4 he gave me an eigth and I got the other two


Probably different batches, but, idk, 8 years ago, there was a guy selling decent beaster (commercial dank) and claiming it was orange crush... Idk, there were a bunch of made up names floating around back then, Jerry Berries, right after Garcia died was a big one, it was just commercial dank. I don't trust people who name their weed, unless I personally know them, I've had plenty of bags of Blueberry that weren't blueberry, and Norther lights that were just some bagseed... It's common to give it a name and charge more.

It's fun to tell them right to their face,"This definately isn't blueberry." Or "there's no way this is Northern Lights"

Usually I smoke a bowl, and decide what strain it's close to, by flavor. There aren't many flavors out there, well, there are, but not if you've had them all.

I'd like to try some Kush, I'm thinking it tastes like a haze, it's the only strain I haven't smoked.

Anyone seen _real_ Kush in Ohio?

I'm ordering seeds in a few months and it's on the top of the list.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 19, 2008)

I just smoked some true orange kush bout 4 days ago it was awesome. Nice citrus taste followed by a earthy like taste. Couchlock as hell though Does taste kinda like haze but dont really know how to explain it but kush is a different buzz. I thought it was nice back didnt hurt for hours and slept very well lol


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna start with an afghan kush (world of seeds) and a blueberry (dutch passion) mother here in a few weeks once I move my PPP and Snow White over to flowering.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 20, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'd pay 350, for some dank, cause I'm out.
> 
> Shit, I'd pay over 400 for some good Sour D. I'd pay 400 for a clone of it too.
> 
> Orange Crush was around here at the same time, but it was just some beaster. With a funny name attached.


i know what you mean, a clone of sour d would be awesome. lol, and good ole beaster i haven't seen much of that in a long time.



jayrock32580 said:


> Kdox I just heard of some blueberry run through here for a day missed it but there is never or atleast that I can find of ak-47 That would be viry nice to have. Loved it in Amsterdam.


Ak-47 was amazing the last time i had it. 
the only time i'll buy blueberry is when i cant find anything else. for some reason i never cared for the taste or smell and it was around a lot about a year ago.


----------



## weediscool (Oct 20, 2008)

I just smoked the last of my lemon g today =(, back to mersh. my dude says should be getting A LOT more soon. guessing someones harvesting. Im SW ohio. was hoping to get some clones of it but ive just started dealing with the dude and he said check back in a month or two. well see.

yeah def tasted like someone spreayed pinesol straight on it, very very fluffy not dense at all. was super excited when i saw the bag and how full it was thinking i got more than i paid for. still worth it and yeah the shit puts me to sleep after smoking it a few hours. 

seems like everyone down here whos selling cron is dealing with lemon g. shits everywhere. no complaints here tho. COOL THREAD


----------



## weediscool (Oct 20, 2008)

the dude i got it from was doing 50-90 which is about normal for cron where im at


----------



## new1grower (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm in central Ohio.
Started growing G13 labs NLxSkunk.
Anyone know anyything about this one? Good / Bad?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 20, 2008)

kdox yeah I sure love the buzz of ak 
I got the supposed orange crush going at a buddys damn thing is so touchy to nutes down to 15% rec level and it still shows small signs of nute burn damn open sesame shit 
I just got my seeds today I am so happy got whiteberry, northern soul, afghan kush, durban poison, blue cheese and what I think may end up being a fav of mine g13xhaze from barneys


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 20, 2008)

the old "beaster" types never seem to be round nomore use to be 30 60 90 160 all day long Man I miss those prices lol


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 21, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> the old "beaster" types never seem to be round nomore use to be 30 60 90 160 all day long Man I miss those prices lol


haha yeah, i used to see it around all the time. i've only seen it once this year. and i passed on it. the sour d sounded better. lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 21, 2008)

I won't even think about giving away my money for that moldy shit.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 21, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Probably different batches, but, idk, 8 years ago, there was a guy selling decent beaster (commercial dank) and claiming it was orange crush... Idk, there were a bunch of made up names floating around back then, Jerry Berries, right after Garcia died was a big one, it was just commercial dank. I don't trust people who name their weed, unless I personally know them, I've had plenty of bags of Blueberry that weren't blueberry, and Norther lights that were just some bagseed... It's common to give it a name and charge more.
> 
> It's fun to tell them right to their face,"This definately isn't blueberry." Or "there's no way this is Northern Lights"
> 
> ...





MrHowardMarks said:


> I won't even think about giving away my money for that moldy shit.


LOL @ MrHowardMarks, me either I'm what some would call a weed snob!

I have yet to see REAL Kush here, I'm in PA but just a hop, skip, and jump from OH. My friend brought some OG Kush home with her from Cali the last time she was here, not sure of the exact strain. Hell might not have even been real OG Kush, that's just what she was told. The OG Kush she brought had a very strong smell like lemony pinesol mixed with kerosene or diesel.

The Jack Herer pheno I have has a really Hazy smell/taste, especially the smell after smoking, it's undescribable. The buds smell Hazey, piney, lemony, peppery with hints of sweetness. Most unique smelling bud I have smelled.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 21, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I won't even think about giving away my money for that moldy shit.


haha, im in a town filled with stingy people who will very rarely shell out for some dank. before i started looking for a dank hook it was mids, nasty brick, and maybe some beaster if someone wanted to dish out a lil more cash.
for a while there was a drought and the only thing around was dro. just about everyone i knew was bitchin about payin 50 an eighth.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 21, 2008)

roxistar said:


> The Jack Herer pheno I have has a really Hazy smell/taste, especially the smell after smoking, it's undescribable. The buds smell Hazey, piney, lemony, peppery with hints of sweetness. Most unique smelling bud I have smelled.


No kidding, I have the Somango, it's Jack Herer x skunk... Definately a unique fruity taste mixed with the skunk. I crossed it with Silver Pearl, to try to shorten the flowering period, I'll see what happens, calling it Silver Mango.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 21, 2008)

Mr howard what moldy shit were you talking bout Are you talking about the soma somango? I was looking at that and rock bud How long was the flower period on somango?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 21, 2008)

kdox I would definately pass on beaster for sour d anyday lol You wouldnt hear me bitchin bout 50 an eighth either though as long as I got a break on the more I bought lol You know? I need an ounce a week. Love to wake in the morning to a sativa come home from long day to a indica. I want some tasty fruity stuff. Dang you mr howard making me want some good shit and all I got is brick dang you lol lol


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 21, 2008)

howard have to compliment you man I am a idiot and didnt check out your pics till now must say very nice nice dog to I got a male looks almost identical


----------



## roxistar (Oct 21, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> No kidding, I have the Somango, it's Jack Herer x skunk... Definately a unique fruity taste mixed with the skunk. I crossed it with Silver Pearl, to try to shorten the flowering period, I'll see what happens, calling it Silver Mango.


I'm sooooooooooo jealous!! I've been dying to get my hands on some Somango! It's at the very top of my seed list but I'm always leary of getting beans for a strain I haven't actually smoked. How is the stuff? If you have the time could you give me a brief grow/smoke report? Did you get a pheno that was actually brightly colored like the plant pictured on Soma's website? 

View attachment 222876
Picture from Soma's Website


Picture from unknown photogrpaher


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 21, 2008)

The mold shit= beaster.


Somango:
It's such a long flowering period, and stretches like crazy... The purpleing and fall colors are true to the strain, probably from the hazey background, idk...

It's a 75 day strain, so you need some skill and patience to grow it, it doubles in size in the first two weeks.

Funny story, I vegged out some mothers for a month, got them pretty bushed out, took tons of clones and sold them for 5 bucks each, I think I did a total of 1500 or so, made a pretty penny. Anyway, I went to flower them, and by week 3 they were taking over the room and growing past the lights, even with supercropping. I ended up cutting them all down, and throwing them in the compost, I threw in a bunch of silver pearl, a 45 day strain.

Somango has a pungent fruit with a haze taste at first, and finishes with an afghani skunk aftertaste. Very unique, but a bitch to grow.

Mine turned a bit dark purple, and the leaves looked like it was fall with all the changing colors during the last two weeks.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 21, 2008)

howard i need to know you when you getting rid of clones lol just wondering though why you call beaster moldy i never got any moldy maybe just different areas the orange crush i had was a mild to darker green but covered in crystals and tasted of oranges


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 21, 2008)

is there any way at all to keep somango short my area is a 4x4x8 thats all feet If i did 2 of them do you think it could be tied and trained


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 21, 2008)

anyone have any report on the barneys g13xhaze


----------



## spartacus (Oct 21, 2008)

Just got another dose of lemon G!!! For a hardcore smoker for many years who has been to Amsterdam every summer since he started smoking, it is crazy to say, but this is the best weed I've ever smoked. It makes me want to see if anything may be better. What do you think?


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> The mold shit= beaster.
> 
> 
> Somango:
> ...


 
IOU +rep _



"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to MrHowardMarks again"

Click to expand...

_Thanks for the grow/smoke report. Some of the Jack Herer phenos are like what you described with Somango's growth, stretching like crazy, I assume because of the mostly Sativa/Haze background. Not all of the phenos stretch as much tough, especially the Indica dominant one. This pheno my friend kept is Hazy (smell, taste, high) but interestingly it doesn't stretch as much as the two other Sativa phenos. I flowered the Haze pheno at 12 inches, stretched to 2-3x that which is about average. It can be supercropped though so you can control it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not a Mr. Mom anymoren so no 1000s of clones... I was supporting 8 gardens with clones, and a few I didn't know about...

Beaster is commercially grown seedless bud that is trimmed and bagged without the proper drying in order to gain weight with moisture, hence mold growth. BC bud, and dro, are common names for that crap.

As far as keeping it short, impossible, I supercropped and did a foliar spray of B vitamins to try to reduce stretch, there was a little difference, but it still stretched like crazy.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 22, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Beaster is commercially grown seedless bud that is trimmed and bagged without the proper drying in order to gain weight with moisture, hence mold growth. BC bud, and dro, are common names for that crap.


lol, if i get beaster that's still a bit wet i just bust out the glass jars and give em a lil cure, if im in no hurry. but honestly i've never had beaster that was too bad, maybe a little bit of moisture in the stems but not real shitty. usually the glass jars solve my problem within a few days and everything crisps up and gets a more pungent dank smell... haha, like i needed to tell you how curing works. i lose some weight, but the buds are a lot nicer to smoke.

i'll see about posting some sour d picks if i can find where that damn cable went.... this could take a while. i think i lost it after a few friends and i smoked a blunt of sour d with a little bit of keif sprinkled over top. well i guess i'll spark a little bowl and start lookin.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

"Spark a little bowl and start looking" -isn't that how you lost it in the first place


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm getting really frusterated, I'm dry, and nobody I know has anything, I've smoked all my hash, and sifted through the little bits left in the bottom of jars, smoked some resin (yuck) and still there's no end to this drought in sight. I'm completely out for the first time in several years... I think I'm going to go insane!!! All this talk of dank weed is making me go nuts. If you're in SW Ohio and want to be friendly, I'm totally up for making new friends. I have 6 sources that are pissing me off. Not asking for anything over the internet, just a good "friend". 

Only a couple more months of this bullshit and I'll be back on track, fucking housing market fucked me hard, I've been trying to buy a house all summer, and just recently decided to rent, and start up a garden. Gonna try to buy a house in the spring, signed a 6 month lease agreement on the house I'm currently in.

If you wanna make friends with me... I'd appreciate it.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 22, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> "Spark a little bowl and start looking" -isn't that how you lost it in the first place


haha, i lost it high so i figured i would look for it high as well. besides i need the motivation. i'm just saving a big bowl for when i find... i hope i dont lose it again.



MrHowardMarks said:


> I'm getting really frusterated, I'm dry, and nobody I know has anything, I've smoked all my hash, and sifted through the little bits left in the bottom of jars, smoked some resin (yuck) and still there's no end to this drought in sight. I'm completely out for the first time in several years... I think I'm going to go insane!!! All this talk of dank weed is making me go nuts. If you're in SW Ohio and want to be friendly, I'm totally up for making new friends. I have 6 sources that are pissing me off. Not asking for anything over the internet, just a good "friend".
> 
> Only a couple more months of this bullshit and I'll be back on track, fucking housing market fucked me hard, I've been trying to buy a house all summer, and just recently decided to rent, and start up a garden. Gonna try to buy a house in the spring, signed a 6 month lease agreement on the house I'm currently in.
> 
> If you wanna make friends with me... I'd appreciate it.


if we weren't in opposite corners of the state i could throw a lil diesel your way. lol.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I lived up near Cleveland, this shit wouldn't be a problem... Hopefully someone calls me today with a hook. I'm tired of smoking leftovers. 

I was supposed to get a half on Sunday, so I smoked my stash on Friday and Saturday. No word on that half, and it's already Wednesday. Shit, I'd smoke middies. Anything is better than resin hits.

Thanks anyway... There are a few people on here that live in the area, but it's kinda fucked meeting someone on the internet. Personally, I'd have to really know them to meet them. So, I doubt anyone will help me out, and quite frankly, I don't think it's worth the risk 

Oh well, hopefully someone pulls through for me, I need my MEDS!!! 

I should ask some 215 people what's the deal. I get bad headaches and upset stomach if I haven't smoked in a day or two, I've had a headache for 2 days. I don't take medications, not Tylenol or Advil, they can kill you.

I bet I could get a Medicard if there was medical in Ohio, I have neurally mediated hypotension, and I've found marijuana is my cure. It's a rare feinting problem. Really hard to explain, simply put, my brain tells my heart to stop.

Haven't had an episode in 8 years, since I became a hourly smoker.

I'm rambling, whoops 

Wish I was stoned, I get off work in an hour, and hopefully someone has some ehrb for me.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I wish I lived up near Cleveland, this shit wouldn't be a problem... Hopefully someone calls me today with a hook. I'm tired of smoking leftovers.
> 
> I was supposed to get a half on Sunday, so I smoked my stash on Friday and Saturday. No word on that half, and it's already Wednesday. Shit, I'd smoke middies. Anything is better than resin hits.
> 
> ...


 
MAN thanks sucks! I'm north! Hang in there, hopefully someone will come through for you. Weird cause there's usually at least beasters around, especially this time of years with all the outdoor homegrown coming up from Kentucky, it's around that time of the year....Well maybe another month or so and there will be literally tons of this bud making it's way up from Kentucky! It's not dank that's for sure but I'm sure at this point you'd tae it!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 22, 2008)

thats funny howard is south of me dry im in central and its brick kdox is north and he has some sour d ROAD TRIP !!!!!!!! sorry you all just I feel same way I need some real good herb Damn election year


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 22, 2008)

Sad thing is if ohio wasnt in the bible belt district it may be possible to get medical pot I am not political at all but Obama's running mate supports medical marijuane who knows maybe a step closer


----------



## roxistar (Oct 22, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> Sad thing is if ohio wasnt in the bible belt district it may be possible to get medical pot I am not political at all but Obama's running mate supports medical marijuane who knows maybe a step closer


You have a good point. I'm actually across the border in PA, being so close to OH I have researched both OH and PA law and I must say that OH laws, especially on cultivation are much less stringent that PA's laws. Big differences in sentencing!! So that is one step in the right direction, somewhere along the lines they lowered penalties unlike PA; whose penalties are pretty rough!

OH: Ohio - NORML
PA: Pennsylvania - NORML

EDIT: Got to reading Federal Laws: Listen to this BULLSHIT! Are you fucking kidding me, they would sentence someone to death for this??? This has to be outdated



> The sentence of death can be carried out on a defendant who has been found guilty of manufacturing, importing or distributing a controlled substance if the act was committed as part of a continuing criminal enterprise  but only if the defendant is (1) the principal administrator, organizer, or leader of the enterprise or is one of several such principal administrators, organizers, or leaders, and (2) the quantity of the controlled substance is 60,000 kilograms or more of a mixture or substance containing a detectable amount of marijuana, or 60,000 or more marijuana plants, or the if the enterprise received more than $20 million in gross receipts during any 12-month period of its existence.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, they both (Obama Biden)support medical, but Biden has a lot to do with the war on drugs. It will have to be declassified as a controlled substance, that's my view. Come on, it's just a plant.


-Good News-
I'm such a stoner, that it only takes me about 5 minutes to find something to smoke.  I mean somewhere in my house/belongings.

I have a marble collection, and happen to keep some really nice jars with them, the glass blown marble kind. I have some really badass marbles, I should load some pics huh... I've been meaning to setup a digital gallery of all my glass, before I break it 

I'm rambling again, story short, I found a gram or so of some solid hash oil, the kind you can roll in your fingers into little balls. I'm fucking baked as fuck right now.

Also, I'm getting a half of dank tomorrow, last time it was the sour d from this guy, hopefully I get some of what Kdox is smoking, I think of him as Hunter, hahaha I think thats your name kdox88, yep, 

Hunter S. Thompson, and Howard Marks walk into a room...


(Everyone shits themselves)

 I'm soooo baked 

I haven't been smoking that much lately, and just bombed some oil.

Sorry for earlier, I was stressing because I didn't know if there was going to be something worthy of smoking tonight. I totally freak out when I'm out of weed. To give you an idea, I kept 4 pounds from my harvest in march, and sold the rest... I just recently ran out... I think I smoke too much... To many joints... Well... All joints... I'm... Fucked......


up.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 22, 2008)

(Pretending to be the _real_ Howard Marks)

-That's why I stayed the FUCK outta Pennsylvania and spent time in Indiana... Hahaha

Indiana's laws are strict, so are Kentucky's.

Ohio is pretty laxed, it's decriminalized up to a pretty large amount, cultivation is still a big no no.


-oh yeah, I got a few people waiting on the outdoor flood.

Goddamn I was fucking baked a minute ago, my bad.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 22, 2008)

howard youre hilarious when they state the laws on cultivation sad thing is thats plant roots everything as one weight freakin pricks. Trying to get ahold of my dude for some dank now. damn hope he has some.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 23, 2008)

Under cultivation:

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"Any possession less than 5,000 may be probation only."[/FONT] Even if they weighed it out including stems and leafs...thats a pretty lenient ruling. How do u know that jayrock?


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 23, 2008)

By the way, I got a few "Black Mountain" seeds a couple days ago. Anyone hear of this strain? I always hate when I run into (seemingly) random strain names....I've tried to look it up and I haven't found anything on it.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 23, 2008)

5000 grams is just over 11 pounds, when they weigh cultivated plant material, they cut it off at the soil line. Throw it in a pile and weigh it. If you get a good enough lawyer, you can delay the case for a couple months and make them re-weigh it, it will be dry by then, but 11 pounds still isn't much.

Never heard of "Black Mountain" if you google it and there aren't any results, it's a no-name strain. I hate it when people make up names, but I'm guilty of selling a shitload of Silver Berry that didn't turn out that well, so I changed the name to FrankenBerry, so Silver Berry didn't get a bad rap. It was right after the movie Grandma's Boy came out... The Frankenstein.

"It's the Brown Bomber, it get's you so high you shit your pants!"


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 23, 2008)

big bud how do I know what? that they weigh stem and leaf? Had a bud got busted back a few years ago actually was three brothers had a warehouse grow 4000 plants got busted they jerked the plants out of systems and mothers out of soil put it all in bags weighed bags atleast according to them.


----------



## BigBud992 (Oct 23, 2008)

Interesting information guys, much appreciated. + rep for both of u. I'm going to have a maximum at any given time 2 mothers, 8 clones, 4 flowering plants...so it's safe to say I'll be way below 5,000 grams 

As for the black mountain, oh well, I'll save em and grow em up if I ever get a chance, but I have some definite quality genetics waiting on the horizon


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 23, 2008)

damn it I had a lr2 going 3 weeks into flower come home from work damn thing fell over top was to heavy and broke the stem all the way through I am so pissed


----------



## roxistar (Oct 23, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> big bud how do I know what? that they weigh stem and leaf? Had a bud got busted back a few years ago actually was three brothers had a* warehouse grow 4000 plants got busted* they jerked the plants out of systems and mothers out of soil put it all in bags weighed bags atleast according to them.


.................Y-town?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 23, 2008)

roxi what do you mean
can i atleast make hash out of this plant or anything other than garbage it


----------



## roxistar (Oct 23, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> roxi what do you mean
> can i atleast make hash out of this plant or anything other than garbage it


 
The bust you were talking about. Was it the one in Y-town?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 23, 2008)

no this was bout 10-13 years ago in columbus the two got busted went under rico act they were into a lot of things the other havent seen or heard from maybe went into hiding or pc who knows


----------



## roxistar (Oct 23, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> no this was bout 10-13 years ago in columbus the two got busted went under rico act they were into a lot of things the other havent seen or heard from maybe went into hiding or pc who knows


Oh okay! I hadn't heard about that one, of course I'm about 2.5+ hours from Columbus. But the one I was talking about was in Y-Town about 4 years ago, 3850 plants in a warehouse, 2 floors, 7 seperate grow rooms. They indicted 11 people. Then about a year or 2 after that they got 2 more in Y-town, both warehouses; only a total of 1000 plants per. Two people indicted for that one. The two main guys they nailed for the first one got fucking 20 years. That's fucked up, you could kill someone and get less than 20 years!!! Our laws need changed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## takedeepbreaths (Oct 24, 2008)

roxistar said:


> MAN thanks sucks! I'm north! Hang in there, hopefully someone will come through for you. Weird cause there's usually at least beasters around, especially this time of years with all the outdoor homegrown coming up from Kentucky, it's around that time of the year....Well maybe another month or so and there will be literally tons of this bud making it's way up from Kentucky! It's not dank that's for sure but I'm sure at this point you'd tae it!


 
It's starting for sure. I'm in northern ky and just saw the first of the season about a week ago. Howard, if you need a friend I'm here bro.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

Yeah things are looking good around here, I got a half of Sour D last night and I'm getting a half of something tonight  Don't know what, but I'm definately stocking up while times are good.


----------



## roxistar (Oct 24, 2008)

takedeepbreaths said:


> It's starting for sure. I'm in northern ky and just saw the first of the season about a week ago. Howard, if you need a friend I'm here bro.


 
I figured it would start rolling it pretty soon. Just wait until the middle of November, there will be TONS (literally) of it all over the area. Kentucky, Ohio, Western Pennsylvania, Eastern West Virginia, and Indiana will be flooded with that outdoor Kentucky grown bud.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

There was a PBS show about the Kentucky marijuana industry last year around this time. They pulled something in the neighborhood of 10k plants that were inside the Red River Gorge area... They explained the rebellious nature of kentuckians from their heritage. Scots-Irish, that have _ always_ had problems with authority.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

Can someone test the links in my sig?

Earl told me they don't work... I edited it, there was tons of HTML bullshit in there, so they should work now.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 24, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Can someone test the links in my sig?
> 
> Earl told me they don't work... I edited it, there was tons of HTML bullshit in there, so they should work now.


yeah man, your all up and running.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

Sweet, thanks Hunter. I'm gonna upload a album of my glass collection in a few minutes.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 24, 2008)

mrhoward I need some sour d bad never tried heard it is bomb care to help a fellow out lol how much was a half?

roxistar on another thread I saw you posted a link to a seed bank cant remember name but they had resevoir seed company, the chemdawg's Have you used them before?How was chemdog?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 24, 2008)

does anyone know if meigs county(probably spelled that wrong) is getting flooded yet? My dude said he is going to get some super good from down there but its like 180 a half any clue?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

That's near Athens, probably a bunch of good outdoors 180 is too much for outdoor weed. Everywhere should be flodded with weed in a week.

I could only get a half of the Sour D, for 200 bucks, money well spent. I loaded a shitload of glass pics. link in sig.


----------



## DougBenson (Oct 24, 2008)

damn its good to see these ohio peeps on here. I remember the y-town bust, i went to school around where it was. now i'm up in CLE. Just had a seed from what i was told to be lemon g x blue cheese #2 germinating and put in some soil so we'll see. Its funny how i bet we all have smoked each others weed at sometime or how we are all connected. its a really small world.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 24, 2008)

howard your glass looks great nice marbles lol i like the white pip with flames Id pay 200 for a half of chronic for sure What other type of bud did you get? I forgot athens meiges county wonder if it could be lemon g but didnt yyou say the dude didnt know what he was doing


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

I have a thing about athens, it promotes lazy stoners/growers, it's a small college town with nothing to do, _any_ weed is sellable and in high demand, so growing technique is compromised for quick and heavy. All the lemon I've had from athens was premature, most weed from athens that's the best around there is full of chemies from no flushing and a quick as possible drying period, it's probably cut down 3 days before you buy it. Still wet in the middle, in need of a good cure, and a loss of a gram per quarter.

I've been there a bunch.

Columbus is the headiest city in Ohio in my opinion, Cleveland has a good thing going, but there are too many people for the supply, Columbus is small enough that the average Joe (the plumber) can score a sack of dank.

I'm biased about Cincinnati, it has a bunch of underground groups, they all know eachother somewhat, I wouldn't be suprised if I knew someone who posted in this thread.

I'm baked on some good Sour D... Probably rambling.

This is kinda like discussion threads on other forums, where there's a section for regional talk. Wonder if there's any regional threads on here, if not we should bring this discussion to a regional thread... I'll start one if you think it's a good idea.

Midwest talk...KY, OH, MI, PN, WV, IN. I'll make one. In toke n talk.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 24, 2008)

Come play in my new thread! 

https://www.rollitup.org/toke-n-talk/123599-midwest-usa.html


----------



## forty six & 2 (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I'm biased about Cincinnati, it has a bunch of underground groups, they all know eachother somewhat, I wouldn't be suprised if I knew someone who posted in this thread.


 
Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if I know you or at least know somebody who knows you. I'm pretty sure I know who grew your sour d at least. 

I've lived in Cincy pretty much all my life. Cool thread by the way... registered just to post in it. I had some lemon g most recently about 2 months ago and it was excellent as always.

I just got some blueberry kush last week. Has anybody seen this around? It's quite tasty.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

Nope haven't seen the Blueberry Kush, are you sure it's not just Blueberry?

The Kush might have been added as a selling point.

Blueberry is a staple around here, and most of ohio.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> I have a thing about athens, it promotes lazy stoners/growers, it's a small college town with nothing to do, _any_ weed is sellable and in high demand, so growing technique is compromised for quick and heavy. All the lemon I've had from athens was premature, most weed from athens that's the best around there is full of chemies from no flushing and a quick as possible drying period, it's probably cut down 3 days before you buy it. Still wet in the middle, in need of a good cure, and a loss of a gram per quarter.
> 
> I've been there a bunch.
> 
> ...


lol, i was raised to hate OU. so i always gotta say athens sux. thats what i get for bein a kent boy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

forty six & 2 said:


> Yeah, I wouldn't be surprised if I know you or at least know somebody who knows you. I'm pretty sure I know who grew your sour d at least.




I'm almost positive I know who grew your Lemon


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 25, 2008)

kdox88 said:


> lol, i was raised to hate OU. so i always gotta say athens sux. thats what i get for bein a kent boy.




That's funny, even with having a friend that went to Kent, I've never been there.

I've been pretty much everywhere in ohio, but never visited Kent. _*I guess it's a fear of being shot by the national guard*_


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 25, 2008)

I just wanna know someone lol I still need chronic. Must say howard you were right bout meiges first beaster i have seen this year


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 25, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That's funny, even with having a friend that went to Kent, I've never been there.
> 
> I've been pretty much everywhere in ohio, but never visited Kent. _*I guess it's a fear of being shot by the national guard*_


lmfao, i don't think that will happen anytime soon. all the professors and administration are real big on the may 4th shootings... not that it means it wont happen again. 
it's funny that you brought that up.
wow, to stoned and trying to multitask means it took me almost 20 min to type that.
now, what was i going to say again???


----------



## forty six & 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nope haven't seen the Blueberry Kush, are you sure it's not just Blueberry?
> 
> The Kush might have been added as a selling point.
> 
> Blueberry is a staple around here, and most of ohio.


 
I've had blueberry before and this is definitely different. I'm really not sure what it is though since I've never had or even seen blueberry kush. That's why I was curious if anyone else had seen it around. Whatever it is, it's nice and fruity.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Sounds good. 

"Four dead in O-Hi-O"


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 26, 2008)

Oh my god I was told it was sour d not a hundred sure It smelled kinda like gas with a weird but fruity like smell. Tasted even weirder but I am so freakin high My back isnt hurting my shoulder feels good a little lazy but mentally thinking thousand things at once Is this what you all have been refering to I like lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Might be, the description is sorta accurate. 

It's definately a unique flavor that's unforgettable.

Skunky aftertaste, with a hint of fruit flavor.

Lol, you sound as baked as I was yesterday.


----------



## kdox88 (Oct 26, 2008)

howardmarks, you nailed it. once you try diesel you wont forget it. its taste and smell are unique. it's flavor is hard to describe.
that reminds me... i got one more bowl, idk if i should smoke now or later...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

I try to save some for later, and get another sack for the meantime, Sour D doesn't come around that often for me, I'm lucky to get it once a month.

I'd love to get a clone of it, maybe 46&2 could get a bunch of clones for everyone


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah it is definately a unique taste flavour little weird but did have fruity skunk aftertaste still stoned gonna see if I can smoke a blunt of it lol dare me to try? lol 


Howard since you answered my seed question on other thread I was wondering I know you said dont know muck about lr What I wondered is if the mother and fater are auto's will siblings be autos or will it revert back somehow to previous parents?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 26, 2008)

46&2 can you help us out with some sour d clones? Sure this whole thread come to you lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

If both parents are auto flowering ruderialas strains, I see no reason why it's offspring wouldn't be the same.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 26, 2008)

Howard ty thats what I was thinking also They are cool little things just dont want to buy bunch of seeds


----------



## forty six & 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I could hook up some clones, but I am way too paranoid for that. If I knew you guys (or knew that I knew you in Howards case ), then it would be different. I'm all about sharing, but an online forum? Does anybody actually do that? 

I would be shocked. DEA, cops, etc. have to lurk these forums and post just like other people. Or am I just being paranoid? I have no idea why I'd be paranoid right now.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, I'd be _*VERY*_ reluctant to meet someone, especially someone with only 4 posts.

I'd like to think the federal goverment has more important things to do than spend our tax dollars having government employees trolling around international marijuana forums 

There's a link to my albums in my sig, check out my glass, if you recognize my collection... Then maybe you know me. I doubt it though.


----------



## forty six & 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I'd be _*VERY*_ reluctant to meet someone, especially someone with only 4 posts.
> 
> I'd like to think the federal goverment has more important things to do than spend our tax dollars having government employees trolling around international marijuana forums
> 
> There's a link to my albums in my sig, check out my glass, if you recognize my collection... Then maybe you know me. I doubt it though.


 
I'd like to hope they have more important things to do as well, but one never knows. Amazing piece collection man! If you have a black car and happened to get one of those bongs at a store in FL, then I probably know you. I doubt it too though.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Oct 26, 2008)

Nope, never owned a black car, and never been to florida...


----------



## forty six & 2 (Oct 26, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Nope, never owned a black car, and never been to florida...


 
Damn!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah there is no way at all I would meet someone right off the bat with a clone or bag to sell maybe match a bowl with and hang out a bit but if you were to meet someone and immediatley they had a clone that smell like bacon to me lol We need to set up some underground ohio hippie hut lol grow smoke smoke a little more grow a little more My god listen to me I am to blazed again lol Love this stuff 
I got to ask has anyone tried g13haze or whiteberry I have a couple ladies going and just wondering on nutes and heigth I know what site said but sites arent always right. I never start higher than 20% though going soil this round


----------



## roxistar (Oct 27, 2008)

forty six & 2 said:


> Yeah, I could hook up some clones, but I am way too paranoid for that. If I knew you guys (or knew that I knew you in Howards case ), then it would be different. I'm all about sharing, but an online forum? Does anybody actually do that?
> 
> I would be shocked. DEA, cops, etc. have to lurk these forums and post just like other people. Or am I just being paranoid? I have no idea why I'd be paranoid right now.


 
I hear you! I would be EXTREMELY leary of meeting someone that I just talk to on a forum.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 28, 2008)

damn now room went silent


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 28, 2008)

roxistar you ever grown any of the resevoir seeds like chemdawg double d or the diesels


----------



## takedeepbreaths (Oct 28, 2008)

jayrock32580 said:


> Yeah there is no way at all I would meet someone right off the bat with a clone or bag to sell maybe match a bowl with and hang out a bit but if you were to meet someone and immediatley they had a clone that smell like bacon to me lol We need to set up some underground ohio hippie hut lol grow smoke smoke a little more grow a little more My god listen to me I am to blazed again lol Love this stuff
> I got to ask has anyone tried g13haze or whiteberry I have a couple ladies going and just wondering on nutes and heigth I know what site said but sites arent always right. I never start higher than 20% though going soil this round


 
LOL underground ohio hippie hut. that's funny 

I am very interested in g13 haze as well. That's one of my finalists for strains I'm going to get into. How is it looking so far? Is it Barneys?


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 28, 2008)

yeah its barneys I will keep you informed she is 4 days old had to add more dirt going to transplant in week


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 28, 2008)

howard this is the supposed orange crush seems very indica dom but now flowering leaves getting skinnier Only 1 1/2 weeks into flower


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 28, 2008)

howard this is the supposed orange crush seems very indica dom but now flowering leaves getting skinnier


----------



## jayrock32580 (Oct 28, 2008)

Ok so I just ordered som alpha diesel resevoir seeds from gypsy Hope I get them Supposed to be their new upgraded sour d


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 2, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> I stated it's genetics earlier...
> 
> It's a clone only strain originating from Columbian bagseed...
> 
> ...



Well, I guess this is also a Western North Carolina strain as well now as our growers have secured the real Lemon G, Trainwreck (Renamed "Deathstar" here cos' it will destroy your planet!), Sour Diesel, and Strawberry Cough (my current fav. along with SweetTooth) from Athens, Ohio. 
You are right - it is clone only and any seeds are simply made from stray outdoor pollen and therefore unstable. 
It is awesome and extremely stinky, and can be grown very tight. If not grown well it tends to get fluffy. 
You helped out by divulging it's South American race strain origins. It likes it hot (85F), not too humid, lots of light CO2(up to 1900!!!) and rich organic nutes to make it tighten up. 
Hit it with some purple maxx starting at 30 days and at 40 add gravity to force crown and make it dense and not fluffy. 
(from what I hear)
Glad to know this strain is around here!


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 2, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Yeah, I'm not a Mr. Mom anymoren so no 1000s of clones... I was supporting 8 gardens with clones, and a few I didn't know about...
> 
> Beaster is commercially grown seedless bud that is trimmed and bagged without the proper drying in order to gain weight with moisture, hence mold growth. BC bud, and dro, are common names for that crap.
> 
> As far as keeping it short, impossible, I supercropped and did a foliar spray of B vitamins to try to reduce stretch, there was a little difference, but it still stretched like crazy.


"Gravity" works great for stretch. But read the label, they are serious about only using it in the last 4 weeks and cutting nutes in half and raising lights 6" to 12" !!!! The say it's organic but no ingredient list. Purple Maxx works great for frosting up plants fast! Aids in anthrocyanin production for strains that make a bunch of it and will add purple hues without need for COLD nights.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 2, 2008)

There's a whole thread about Gravity Flower Hardener, I voiced my opinion in there.

It's not organic and full of heavy metals like iron. It's made to increase bud weight because cannabis is great at removing absorbing and removing metals from the soil.

I've tried it on a few, and noticed that it burned shitty in a bowl, leaving a black coal. 

I don't recommend it for your personal stash, but if you're looking for max weight and profit, go for it... I guess.

Gravity was the High Times product of the year a few years back, that made a bunch of people study it, and find out more about what's in it.

There was a big follow up article in a later issue clearing up the Gravity craze.

Sometimes I wonder how much it costs to buy High Time's credibility, I'm sick and tired of the hundred fake weed ads, all the bullshit products, and the crappy centerfolds. I haven't bought a High Times in over a year, I was a collector for a long time... Except when they stopped talking about weed a couple years ago... Forget what that was about... Oh well. </rant>


----------



## raiderman (Nov 2, 2008)

cannanabis culture is alot better, i like ole ED Rosenthal, thats where i learned from his books, but since marc emery got busted i just go online for reading . i got my seeds from ole marc for a few years, he sure could get you some wicked ass shit no one else could get. but i guess if your going to be a big marijuana activist better not have a garden goin at home,huh,lol.


----------



## RaHa23 (Nov 3, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> There's a whole thread about Gravity Flower Hardener, I voiced my opinion in there.
> 
> It's not organic and full of heavy metals like iron. It's made to increase bud weight because cannabis is great at removing absorbing and removing metals from the soil.
> 
> ...




Well.... Iron is not that bad. It's the other stuff (selenium, arsenic, mercury, flouride) that is found in cheap nutes that I worry about. I am glad you told me about this!!!!! I will not use it for personal or otherwise and am going to flush the heck out of the few I was experimenting with. 
If it is just iron that's not too bad. Want to do an interesting experiment with Iron? Grind up some "Total" cereal in the blender then put it on paper, run a strong magnet under the paper and watch the iron fillings come out of the powder! I guess eating and smoking iron are 2 different things though.....

Thanks for the tips ya'll!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 4, 2008)

Yeah, I knew that about Total cereal... How else would they get all that shit in one bowl

It's not just iron, there are other trace metals in it, I believe mercury might be one... I'm sure you can find out what's exactly in it if you do the research. It was a long time ago when I read that article.


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Nov 5, 2008)

lemon G is the best stuff i have smoked... its good to the last drop, even the damn ash tastes better than any mid i have ever touched.


----------



## R00R822 (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm getting lemon g tonite. Giggiddy.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm double jointed!


----------



## "SICC" (Nov 5, 2008)

wow that's my move


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 5, 2008)

,


----------



## HighRider (Nov 10, 2008)

i joined to to post on this,
smoked this for the first time last weekend.
good stuff, although we did it on a vap. i think it'd be cool to do it like on an ice bong, it'd be like lemon sherbert 

good stuff.
new to sw ohio, and so far i can't complain =]
wish i could find more, kinda came across it randomly


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to Ohio 

And welcome to RIU


----------



## HighRider (Nov 13, 2008)

thanks,
i'm kinda new to this whole forum thing
and kinda new to smoking in general.
but although that wasn't my first time,
it def. made me a LOT more interested.


----------



## Grassmasta (Nov 13, 2008)

normlpothead said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I regestered just to post this.
> 
> If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.
> 
> ...


HOLY FUCKING BALLS!!! If this shit is true then I'm smoking legendary weed... Guess what,im around columbus, my dude gets it sometimes and i got a quarter off him. He calls it LG or LG Kush. Wow this is amazing. I have history right here beside me. Definitly lemony, and overpowering, stone is amazing laid back and chill. Burns fast though and it is VERY VERY fluffy. yes a quarter looks like at least a half o....


----------



## PFC420 (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah big fan of this particular bud. nice citrus smell. also very distinctive light color.
I have seen this from way different sources in cincinnati which makes me wonder how secret the strain is. also i know someone who gets this every 2 months or so.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not too secret anymore I suppose, I was disc golfing in a local tourney and some dude packed up a bowl and I hit it, asked "Is this Lemon G?" He said "Hell yeah, how do you know about it?" I said "I used to grow it."

Not too big of a fan of the Lemon anymore, too lethargic.

But yeah, it's been passed around by clone quite a lot in the past 5-6 years.


----------



## HighRider (Nov 16, 2008)

it's got a a really distinct smell.
like even after smoking it once, i was walkin up town and stopped by a house and i smelled it, and knocked and sure enough... lol

bought it from the same fella i got it from in cinci.
good stuff,
you know, even though it's expensive on a campus everyone is soo chilled, everyone knows it expensive and as long as you let them hit it next time, it's all good. life is just fanfuckintastic


----------



## Grassmasta (Nov 16, 2008)

HighRider said:


> it's got a a really distinct smell.
> like even after smoking it once, i was walkin up town and stopped by a house and i smelled it, and knocked and sure enough... lol
> 
> bought it from the same fella i got it from in cinci.
> ...


...where you from bro?? campus area?


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 16, 2008)

oops i just read he was in cinci ;p


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 16, 2008)

sensi star.. i love that stuff.. and it's soooooo damn good outdoor.. at least it was for me..

there is lemonG in NW ohio area too, this particular plant, that i know of, came from columbus area.


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Nov 17, 2008)

Cannabox, im in NW ohio as well . wish i could get some more of it at a consistent basis around here.


----------



## Cannabox (Nov 17, 2008)

nourdmrolnmt1 said:


> Cannabox, im in NW ohio as well . wish i could get some more of it at a consistent basis around here.


it's been consistent around here, recently anyway.. hopefully it stays that way.. hehe. i could grow some i guess.. i've been offered seeds and or clones.. but i got a real small stealth space and he said they are a bitch indoors, and my space is real small.. it is good smoke though.


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Nov 17, 2008)

its amazing smoke, even the end of it when you should cash it, it still smells good... and yes, afaik its an outdoor only plant.


----------



## HighRider (Nov 17, 2008)

naw i'm from the NW ohio, toledo area
but yeah, lol i'm basically on campus 

you go to miami?


----------



## nourdmrolnmt1 (Nov 17, 2008)

UT here as well...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 17, 2008)

It's long flowering time and stretch makes it difficult to grow indoors. But it's totally doable... I'll find a pic.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 17, 2008)

Lemon G








Lemon G in the background, Afgooey up front


----------



## BigBud992 (Nov 17, 2008)

sweeeeet i want some lemon G


----------



## HighRider (Nov 20, 2008)

nourdmrolnmt1 said:


> UT here as well...


naw, i'm from around there.
a lot of my friends go to UT
but i'm down in oxford.

p.s. that lemon g looks beautiful. i'm about to go take some out. so much for that english paper... fuck that, maybe i'll invite my teach.
think that'll get me an "a"?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Nov 20, 2008)

Doubt it... Stay in school man, don't fuck it up


----------



## HighRider (Nov 21, 2008)

haha yeah,
i'm good. straight a's, not even kidding.
my teach actually has a pretty nice hookah
... that's all i'm going to say.


----------



## YeaYeaYea (Dec 3, 2008)

I have had it before and it is great. I know people who can get it and if I am not mistaken, I believe it is an indica type plant. It reminds me a lot of sour diesel.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 3, 2008)

Either you didn't really have Sour D or you didn't have Lemon G, because they have completely different flavors...

Lemon G tastes like Lemon Pine-Sol, Sour D tastes like skunky fruit... Really no similarities at all.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Dec 4, 2008)

howard i got those alpha diesels going and oh my goodness they freakin stink they are at 3rd node in veg 18/6 my house stinks even with a carbon scrubber dont think the blue cheese is helping matters either lol sour diesel blue chees whiteberry g13haze wow its going to be fun flowering lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds like you've got your hands full... Yeah skunk varieties start to stink after probably 2 weeks, 3rd node... Some strategic odor control is necessary for growing the skunk variations.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Dec 5, 2008)

definately got hands full right now my supposed orange crush I dont think it is that. It is smelling citrus like when you pinch a bud, but smells earthy like without. I just took cuttings a few days ago from the other. Got 24 total, 8 of each strain. Gonna root, veg 2 weeks, then flower and sample. Gotta say the g13haze is incredible. At 4th node stalk was already sharpie marker size and side branches are as thick as pixie sticks.


----------



## shank64 (Dec 6, 2008)

I had the unique oportunity last night to break my piece in with lemon g13. WOW! I have never felt high. I was in cincinnati and the guy had been saving it for a special occasion and a brand new piece was the new occasion.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 6, 2008)

Cincinnati represented well 

Funny thing, at a disc golf tournament last week, some dude in my group packed up a bowl of Lemon G, he was suprised i knew what it was... Apparently Lemon G isn't such a secret anymore 

I packed a bowl of Mango, and Bubblegum and blew his mind, his lemon wasn't that great, but definately Lemon G, no doubt about it. I swapped a bud with him because he really wanted some of my Mango.


----------



## ac211 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have came across Lemon G and Sensi Star from the same grower and it was the dankest anybody has smoked here in the cincy/dayton area.I got two ounces over late summer and it was bomb.It did have an overpowering lemon smell as well.This shit is worth every bit of the money,I am usually a heavy mids smoker and have never been impressed with the high I got off most "chronic",but this shit was so strong I didnt even have to finish my bowl to get an excellent high.Not sure about the sleepy side affects though,cant remember


----------



## YeaYeaYea (Dec 15, 2008)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Either you didn't really have Sour D or you didn't have Lemon G, because they have completely different flavors...
> 
> Lemon G tastes like Lemon Pine-Sol, Sour D tastes like skunky fruit... Really no similarities at all.


 
I did not say it TASTES like it i simply said i get sort of the same feel from it


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 15, 2008)

My bad man, usually when someone is reminded of something it is for similarities... And the LemonG and SourD aren't similar at all... I love me some Skunk varieties, and SourD is Skunk, LemonG is a Columbian landrace, fruity and lemony and a flower time suitable for climates near the equator... It's not from the skunk family, more of the fruit citrus family. 

Reeferman's Love Potion is supposed to be similar, it's a columbian.


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 30, 2008)

Whats up MHM, I just stubled across this looking for a way to grow lemon G, lol. Pretty old thread, hope nobody minds me bringing it back agian. lol Any way, I've had the Lemon G from Ohio, and it is amazing IMO. Like I said I want to grow some! I may have to try the Love Potion #1, but I'd rather find a clone. I can only hope some day. 

Earlier in the thread they have also talked about the "dumpster" as its called, and I don't know what the genetics are supposed to be, because most people don't really know much about the weed they smoke, at least not the ones that don't grow! I hear everybody raving about the dumpster, I have been with friends and we're all smokin it, and I think it should go in the dumpster. Just my opinion, but dumpster,and lemonG should not be on the same thread. sorry


----------



## ac211 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have to agree with you thundercat I have been smokin on a lot of good dumpster lately but it doesnt even match up with lemon g to any standard.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Dec 31, 2008)

Hahaha, I recently aquired some dumpster clones... Waiting til next grow.

But the idea with having them both in the same thread was because they are both Ohio regional strains...

I'd got friends that still grow the Lemon, I don't grow it anymore, but it does have a hella bag appeal, the smell it strong, and the 1/8 looks like a 1/4...


----------



## Thundercat (Dec 31, 2008)

I know they are both Ohio strains, I was just ranting a bit, cus I really don't like dumpster, lol. I do find it funny how many people on here are from ohio though! I was told the Lemon G I had was from columbus, I only got prolly a half gram, the dude tossed it in the bag to tease me I think. He's like here you can have a bit of this, tell me what you think. Of course it was way better then the rest of the bag he sold me.


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Jan 2, 2009)

thundercat i hate to say it but if ur hateing on the dumpster there is a very good chance u've gotten ur hands on sum as we love to call it "chumpster" lol , ive never met any1 who hasnt thought real dumpster isnt some of the best ganja on the globe! somthin to think about


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 2, 2009)

Yep, I'd say dumpster is damn close to Sour D... It even tastes similar. It's been a while since I've smoke any, that's what I remember, gonna grow it out soon, buddies gonna get me clones.

EverSmokedDumpster- have you ever grown dumpster? Flowering period? Is it long like Sour D, doesn't it taste like Sour D?


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 3, 2009)

I suppose its possible that it wasn't real dumpster, but the kid I got it from several times always got the same stuff, from the same guy, and they always called it dumpster. I don't know, it may have just been picked early. I have never had deisel, so I can't compare them, but if you say they are similar MHM, then perhaps thats the whole problem. Maybe the guy that was growing the stuff I smoked never let it finish if it takes a long time.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 3, 2009)

Yeah, even the best strains can turn into shit in the wrong hands.


----------



## raiderman (Jan 3, 2009)

i never heard of any of that weed down here, hell i'm by mexico,lol, it might take a few years for that to work its way down .if you dont grow your own here you may as well qit.like old school 1977 10.00 ounce weed. but i think it was better,lol.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, I was doing a search for Strawberry Diesel reviews and saw this post.

I just smoked some uncurred (GRRRR!) Lemon G... but hell it was free.

I supposedly can get a clone of this but the dude takes forever.

I will let you know how it goes.

It was wet when I smoked it but definately had a lemony smell. My wife disagreed though saying it smelled like.. well shit.. now I forget and shes asleep... 

It was some sweet bud for not being dry. If it was properly cured.. OMG OMG OMG!

I cant wait to grow this girl


----------



## mercilus (Jan 6, 2009)

Ah yeah, and has anyone tried "Woody Haze"?

That was a nice stone as well.. I got from the same place I had my uncured Lemon G


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 6, 2009)

Nope, never had Woody Haze...

Sucks the Lemon wasn't cured...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats sweet you are gonna be able to get a clone of it though. I wish I could do the same. I'm in the right state, just gotta meet the right person I guess. I have a local guy I met I'm trying to get a clone of a strain he has to. I asked what it was, and he wasn't real clear, said it had come from amsterdam about 6 years ago. So I don't know what it was, but it was killer. Very fruity, great high, came on kinda slow, but then blasted you to outer space. Hopefully that will happen, I havn't talked to him in a couple months. Last time I did, he was lookin for a new spot.


----------



## ac211 (Jan 7, 2009)

Woody haze I think I might have tried it.Is it primarily a local Ohio strand?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Thundercat... Could it have been "Candy"

I know that's been around for quite some time...

It tastes like red candy, not cherry... It tastes like red... Like a fruit punch.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Thats sweet you are gonna be able to get a clone of it though. I wish I could do the same. I'm in the right state, just gotta meet the right person I guess. I have a local guy I met I'm trying to get a clone of a strain he has to. I asked what it was, and he wasn't real clear, said it had come from amsterdam about 6 years ago. So I don't know what it was, but it was killer. Very fruity, great high, came on kinda slow, but then blasted you to outer space. Hopefully that will happen, I havn't talked to him in a couple months. Last time I did, he was lookin for a new spot.


we both are in the right place, maybe we will run into eachother and solve that problem some day/year


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats possible, I could deffinitly taste some mango. He said something about it being a blueberry x something or another, but I didn't get any blueberry off of it. Mangos, sweet, real good, I didn't really care what it was lol. I gotta try to go talk to him, see if he has any clones ready yet.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Mercilus do you have the lemon g? I've been talkin to a few people around here that have smoked it, to see if the people they got it from would come off a clone, but I havn't heard anything yet.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

ac211 said:


> Woody haze I think I might have tried it.Is it primarily a local Ohio strand?


I have no idea, lemon g is and the grower was discussed in this forum so it must be.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> Mercilus do you have the lemon g? I've been talkin to a few people around here that have smoked it, to see if the people they got it from would come off a clone, but I havn't heard anything yet.


I don't have anymore of it no, done smoked it all. Supposedly I will have some clones soon though.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

The clones are what I'm looking for.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

We are in the same boat.

We will have some Double Strawberry Diesel in our area very shortly. You heard it first here lol!

Hope its good


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm on the N.E. side of the state, but I havn't heard of any thing like that around here. It kinda sucks the only guy I can get nuggets from is kinda a douche, so he keeps all the best bud for himself. He usually gets an assortment from his guy, and then keeps the dankest. Its kinda gay, but I'm hoping he'll come through on the clones of the good shit. Or that other guy I mentioned.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Opposite end of the state but I have connections to it...


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I'm on the N.E. side of the state, but I havn't heard of any thing like that around here. It kinda sucks the only guy I can get nuggets from is kinda a douche, so he keeps all the best bud for himself. He usually gets an assortment from his guy, and then keeps the dankest. Its kinda gay, but I'm hoping he'll come through on the clones of the good shit. Or that other guy I mentioned.


It could be worse I would imagine. All we can really find around here easily is some un cared for out door commercial junk. I don't even really like to smoke it.

I will cry if my clones dont come through, really I will....

THE DSD is a for sure thing though =)


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh don't get me wrong, 95% of the time its just some crappy mids if we can find anything at all. I'm just talking about the 5% of the time when there is some nugs.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

You need to get a coalition together, friends who also grow, that way there will always be good nugs around.

I only smoke the best, call me a snob, but I won't bother with seeded schwag. Some outdoor weed is decent, don't get me wrong, but the majority of it is nasty.

Smoke nugs straight from the grower only...


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> You need to get a coalition together, friends who also grow, that way there will always be good nugs around.
> 
> I only smoke the best, call me a snob, but I won't bother with seeded schwag. Some outdoor weed is decent, don't get me wrong, but the majority of it is nasty.
> 
> Smoke nugs straight from the grower only...


Trust me I am trying to do just that. I have not grown for years and am getting back started and doing it right.. Its a lot more work than I remember it though.. 

But I know a lot more and there is a lot more info now days.. I can't believe I lost my old 1000 watt setup though.. Im an f'in idiot for leaving it with the ex to pawn off

Hopefully we will have official lift off on the op. in a few weeks.

Currently trying to figure out if I can successfully run my 240v digi ballast off of a 250v outlet lol


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

You can get an adapter I think... 240 is UK right?

I'm not sure, but there is some info on here I've read, run a search. For 240v 250v


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I would love to get a coalition together!! I used to live in buffalo Ny, and I found out like 4 months after i moved, when I was reading hightimes, that there is an underground growing coalition in buffalo. I was so dissapointed, I can't imagine what I missed out on. The buds up there were always good anyways, coming over from canada. But I be the conniseour shit was ever better. Lol we can call it the O.C.C. Ohio Cannabis Coalition!!


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

Thundercat said:


> I would love to get a coalition together!! I used to live in buffalo Ny, and I found out like 4 months after i moved, when I was reading hightimes, that there is an underground growing coalition in buffalo. I was so dissapointed, I can't imagine what I missed out on. The buds up there were always good anyways, coming over from canada. But I be the conniseour shit was ever better. Lol we can call it the O.C.C. Ohio Cannabis Coalition!!


send me the charter, im in =)


----------



## jayrock32580 (Jan 7, 2009)

The woody haze that I had was supposed to be a 1977 hawaian haze mixed with pre 90 skunk 1 and some type of fruity cherry tatsing It was really good shit though. I am trading a bluecheese for some dumpster. Wish I could get the lemon g though. I have bluecheese whiteberry and g13haze 10 days in flower they are getting big. Sour d is big round here right now


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

jayrock32580 said:


> The woody haze that I had was supposed to be a 1977 hawaian haze mixed with pre 90 skunk 1 and some type of fruity cherry tatsing It was really good shit though. I am trading a bluecheese for some dumpster. Wish I could get the lemon g though. I have bluecheese whiteberry and g13haze 10 days in flower they are getting big. Sour d is big round here right now


The woody haze was not that exotic in flavor or taste... really actually kind of had a woody smell/taste to it.. if that makes sense.

Nothing compared to the Lemon G as far as taste goes... but the high.. Definitely soaring above the lemon g.

Who knows though, my brain doesn't always function correctly after the first hit and I wasnt over analyzing it when I hit it.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

I just found this quote...
"
*bluntsmoker* Says:
October 21st, 2007 at 12:31 am 
That weed ant shit you guys need to get some of zanesvilles killer
or some woody haze from out here in ohio that shit will knock you the fuck out and fuck some $80 an 8th shit nigga i only pay $30
ohio im showin love were niggas is bust we drinkin and smokin blunts
if you reppin ohio shut the fuck up and if you is go on and put some more in your cup!!!
"


http://thefreshscent.com/2007/05/17/medical-marijuana-hollywood-og/


It must be an ohio strain


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

Ya I guess so, I've been to zanesville, but never got weed there.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I can't wait to go to nelsons ledges this summer, I've never been, I've only lived here for like a year. I've heard you can get the dankest buds at the ledges. I'm sure it won't be hard to find, I'll have shrooms to trade!!


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep, in between Cleveland and Akron the cuyahoga county parks are a decent hang out...

And you'll definately have no trouble trading at the ledges... Or go to spring hookahville east of columbus.


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 7, 2009)

I've heard of that place to, but thats a longer drive. 

Oh and I'll work on the charter guys!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Jan 7, 2009)

mercilus I aint sure either just what the guy said it was that gave me clone a while back. I will agree though the high was incredible.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Jan 7, 2009)

hookaville is the bomb. 
Howard do you go?


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

jayrock32580 said:


> mercilus I aint sure either just what the guy said it was that gave me clone a while back. I will agree though the high was incredible.


It probably is. Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that the grower in my area sucks who grows the lemon g's. I laughed really hard because I am assuming hes talking about the one I know =). Small world

So it could just be poorly grown woody haze..


----------



## jayrock32580 (Jan 7, 2009)

mercilus it is a small world pretty sure hes same one. I bought some Lemon g a long time back from him was definately not dried right. Most definately wasnt cured. Then got some in columbus 25 times better. But who knows bout the woody haze. When someone gets something popular seems 50,000 people have the same stuff.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

jayrock32580 said:


> mercilus it is a small world pretty sure hes same one. I bought some Lemon g a long time back from him was definately not dried right. Most definately wasnt cured. Then got some in columbus 25 times better. But who knows bout the woody haze. When someone gets something popular seems 50,000 people have the same stuff.


Yeah, hes a cool dude though.. He says he will get me clones.. I will just give them the love they deserve.

I also wont mention what is being said about him on the internet ROFL!


----------



## jayrock32580 (Jan 7, 2009)

He is cool but I think he is to worried bout the money of it rather than supplying good herb.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 7, 2009)

jayrock32580 said:


> He is cool but I think he is to worried bout the money of it rather than supplying good herb.


The sad thing is, its the best herb I can find. Also, the most expensive..!

Hence the beginning of my in progress DIY job op im putting together.

I have not grown 4ever, but im ready to start again =)

Just got some pieces for my aeroponic setup fedex today

Edit: Got to enjoy some Rasta Berry tonight it was called. I must say it was very nice as well. Didnt ask or bring up if this is one of those local breeds. Forgot


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Sounds like your dealer likes making up names  "rasta berry" hahaha.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

-Mercilus- 
Yep, people in Athens are lazy... Are you a first year at OU?

It's probably the same dudes, there's two I know a big fat grizzly bear, and a skinny blonde guy that looks like Jason Mewes (Jay from Jay and silent bob)

I know their names, but I won't say them on the message boards, that'd be dick.

The blonde dude has a libret, the piercing on the bottom lip..




Jayrock, I used to go to all the Hookahvilles, the last one I was at was spring 2001, with Willie Nelson and all the mud.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 8, 2009)

Hmm, might not be the same. If anyone hes the big fat grizzly bear. But I dunno about grizzly
Hes not directly in that town though



MrHowardMarks said:


> -Mercilus-
> Yep, people in Athens are lazy... Are you a first year at OU?
> 
> It's probably the same dudes, there's two I know a big fat grizzly bear, and a skinny blonde guy that looks like Jason Mewes (Jay from Jay and silent bob)
> ...


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

Naw man, I'm talking 6-5 fat and bearded... And he lives SE of athens... I'm sure it's all the same group of dudes out there.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 8, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Naw man, I'm talking 6-5 fat and bearded... And he lives SE of athens... I'm sure it's all the same group of dudes out there.



I am sure it probably is the same group. The one I know lives NW. He does mention working with people though.

I don't know him that well. Only really met him recently through a mutual friend.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 8, 2009)

The blonde dude live that way, about 40 minutes out halfway to Lancaster.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 8, 2009)

Rasta Berry induced playing with fire.... Snowing cold and high...

For your viewing pleasure, don't try this at home kids.. Unless your stoned

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4CqMvm8WEo


----------



## stanky (Jan 11, 2009)

Saw my buddy at the bar lastnight and he told me he was getting some new strains, Lemon G and Candy. So i should be getting one or both of those strains in the next month or so. Im excited! Midwest Represent.

stanky


----------



## eatsleepjdm (Jan 16, 2009)

just got 2 clones of Lemon G.


live in ohio
got it from a bagseed from OU (ohio university)
had a friend grow it and it was fem so he cut me off some and now that i started a grow i got em under 400w mh with a bubblegum, a sour bubble and a snowcap


----------



## smoke? (Jan 19, 2009)

you didn't get the real lemon g if u got the seeds from a bag u can only get lemon g in a clone and I have had it for the last five years it has a very addicting buzzand it does wonderful on a flood table any questions


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 19, 2009)

I LOVE lemon g13 saw a wearhouse full of it in columbus and would love to get my hands on sum.. too bad i dunno where that wearhouse is...


----------



## NEOHIO (Jan 19, 2009)

Im from lorain have had dumpster and LG13 NE ohio bud is killer


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 19, 2009)

hmm one post are u a shade ball?


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 19, 2009)

damn, i had some stuff that reeked of lemons, even tasted like lemons n the smoke u exhaled smelled of it too. never knew what it was actually called cuz i got it by 5finger discount, but this was in ohio and yes, dumpster is the shit lol. i know a grower in athens, but he is by far not a shitty grower, hes had grow ops featured in high times and always has some chronic when i come give him a visit


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 19, 2009)

"Five finger discount"


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 20, 2009)

im going to have to agree dumpster is awesome.. i love ohio buds


----------



## Mammoth22 (Jan 20, 2009)

ey, up yours howard. bsides, the kid had it comin


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 20, 2009)

why so harsh man, he didn't say anything. Sure your not just feelin guilty?????


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

I know... I didn't say anything...

Just 

That's what you get for being a *thief*.

Lucky you didn't steal from me, cause you'd be under a pile of compost right now... Rotting away to be fertillizer for plants...


Thief


Thief


Thief



Thief






Thief!


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

wow, also very harsh. You guys must be grumpy this week.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

Nope... I just *HATE* thieves...


If you've ever had a garden ripped off you'd feel the same... And as far as "he had it coming" well, now you have it coming...


----------



## Thundercat (Jan 21, 2009)

Oh I agree I hate thieves too. I feel strongly that its best not to fuck with Karma. Everything bad you do is gonna come back 10 fold.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 21, 2009)

The fact he admitted to stealing it is even worse... As if he wanted some sort of credit or recognition, as if he was proud of his actions... What a loser... And a thief.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have to agree with howard. Thieves suck. I had a 10 plant, all near 8 foot, growing nicely in shawnee forest. Buddy,or atleast thought he was, jacked my shit. When I kicked his ass and got half my dope back, I felt good. Hope karma comes back on all pot thieves. Grow it yourself damn it.


----------



## ugzkmk (Jan 21, 2009)

growing some right now


----------



## tokeng13 (Jan 21, 2009)

lemon g is lemon skunk from greenhouse seed sold at attitudeseedbank.com hope this helps


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 22, 2009)

No... It's not.


----------



## mercilus (Jan 22, 2009)

I have to reaffirm that, no its really not lemon skunk


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 22, 2009)

I can personally re-affirm that it's not lemon skunk, I've had lemon skunk, it's nothing like lemon G...


----------



## mrguyy (Jan 22, 2009)

two TOTALLY different strains


----------



## eatsleepjdm (Jan 22, 2009)

smoke? said:


> you didn't get the real lemon g if u got the seeds from a bag u can only get lemon g in a clone and I have had it for the last five years it has a very addicting buzzand it does wonderful on a flood table any questions



heres the mom in which i got the clones from from a gardner who i had grow the seed.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 23, 2009)

That first pic looks like lemon g...


What type of rice do you burn JDM?

I drive a wrx...


----------



## eatsleepjdm (Jan 23, 2009)

MrHowardMarks said:


> That first pic looks like lemon g...
> 
> 
> What type of rice do you burn JDM?
> ...




sorry i edited the 2nd pic, i uploaded the wrong one.... luyckly your comment made me notice, i was like whaaa thats "ice"



i got a b18LSvtec turbo del slow, now i downgraded to a k swapped EK hatch, my brothers taking it to florida to sell because i just drive it and its his but now i got a euro jetta


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Jan 24, 2009)

The EK hatchback is much cooler in my opinion... The Del Slo is such a chick car...

Since you drive a Jetta now are you gonna change your screen name to "eatsleepDTM" 

When do the HREs arrive?


----------



## explosionsky (Apr 13, 2009)

yea i just got a bag of lemon g... its an ohio strain, and dont be fooled, like mentioned above it is VERY fluffy and not dense at all... a gram litterally almost looks like a full eighth... its crazy, but smokes awesome, i live in Ohio and lemon g and dumpster are actually 2 different strains, both very similar tho, Enjoy!


----------



## ugzkmk (Apr 23, 2009)

some lemon g
https://www.rollitup.org/marijuana-pics/images/106892/1_IMG_0078.JPG


----------



## Midwest puff 87 (May 7, 2009)

normlpothead said:


> I know
> If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.
> 
> 
> ...


 

This is absolutely right and im sure you would be proud to know that lemon g and trainwreck have made their way to the flint Mi. area... not far but these are Unique strains. They never make it far from the grower. Youre either lucky or well connected to get your hands on these guys.


----------



## jayrock32580 (May 10, 2009)

True Lemon G is very easy to come by if you know the right people. Most of the time you can get a clone but you got to have good clone to trade yourself. It cost me a sour d clone to get 6 lemon g clones.


----------



## Thundercat (May 10, 2009)

Well I wish I knew the right people cus I'd do whatever I had to to trade for 1 of those!


----------



## Yankdank (May 16, 2009)

Yeah I second on the lemon g being from Ohio... But I heard it originated in Cincinnati... Don't know but it is a good strain...


----------



## weediscool (May 21, 2009)

got 2 clones of lemon g yesterday. lookin forward to growin this strain for sure


----------



## stanky (Jun 8, 2009)

You ever here of a strain called "candy" that normally with the lemon g, as it is grown by the same peeps, but im not in Ohio. I was in cbus a few weeks ago and got some lemon g, and the the lemon g i get grown in indiana is def better. You can tell that the peeps i get it from here are just better growers and trimmers.

stanky

ps i like the candy better


----------



## DesmondDekker (Jun 8, 2009)

Just registered after seeing this thread. Thought I'd share...

The Lemon G is NOT Lumbo bagseed. One component of it is surely Ohio G-13.

The name G-13 is a tarbaby I'd rather not punch. I flatly refuse to comment on whether the Ohio G-13 is or is related to any of the other clones floating around with the G-13 name, or any of the commercial seeds that claim to be G-13 hybrids. I further refuse to speculate as to which, if any, is the "real" G-13. No need to start that fight.

The Ohio G-13 has been floating around the Ohio and Pennsylvania areas in limited quantities since at leas the early 90's. It's a reasonably finicky indica with a low yield, 65-70 day flowering period, and harsh smoke. Why grow it? It's got a "unique" smell and taste - sort of citrus catpiss. It's also extremely resinous and the high is like being struck with the hammer of God.

One toke of Lemon G and it's plain where at least some of its genetics came from... Ohio G-13. The essential taste profile is similar, but the citrus component is amplified to the extreme in the Lemon G. It stinks more than the Ohio G - in a delightful way. The bud structure's fluffier, but the poor yield and long finishing time are similar. It has a much more pleasant, citrus taste and the smoke is smoother. It's got _most_ of the stony power of the Ohio G-13.

Common wisdom (which is often wrong) says the Lemon G came from Athens. It's not unthinkable that it was created by crossing Ohio G-13 with a citrusy Columbian variety. I first saw it around 2002, but it may have been around a good bit before that. 

The popularity of Lemon G is immense because of the flavor and taste. It's one strain that even rank novices can identify with one whiff. Since I first saw it, it's spread far and wide and been knocked off quite a few times from crossbreeding and germing the odd hermie bean. Generally, I'm seeing these "knockoffs" more often than the genuine article any more. They don't have the stoniness or the essential flavor of the G-13 parentage. They are inferior to what I came to know as Lemon G.

I have smoked Dumpster and I don't believe it's related to Ohio G-13 or Lemon G. Great smoke, though. Ohio folks are fortunate to have no fewer than three homegrown lines that can truly stand as "elites".


----------



## shock&terror (Jun 29, 2009)

stanky- i'm pretty sure we smoke the exact same lemon G, and live in the same area.

let me explain. i'm new to this site, but have been a member of icmag.com for a long time, and am a fellow grower.

anyway, one of my buddies called me up telling me had some Lemon G. Not pronounced like the standard lemon, but like "laymon" G.

I got a small sample and was instantly impressed. It looks exactly like the OG Kush I've gotten from Cali, and has a very similar pungent lemon pine scent. After smoking a bowl I was more high than I expected to be, even with my high tolerance. I called my friend back to get a joint. This is where things start to come together.

So, me and my buddy are in my car, and I tell him that I'm impressed with this strain. He tells me that it's 350 an o, and once all of it is gone, the next strain the grower has will be Candy. He told me that there won't be a big yield of Candy, because the grower thought it died, or something, but saved it, but that it's only going to yield about an ounce or something.

Anyway, it's just crazy to know that other people, in my small ass county, are growing dank ass strains. I wish I knew the grower personally so I could trade clones or something.


----------



## herbpirate (Jun 30, 2009)

Ive had lemon G for about 3 years and ive grown the shit out of it. It will produce HUGE fat nugs if temps arent that high. A big group of my friends in athens ohio grow it the kids whos rooms are really hot or lights arent air cooled tend to get way fluffier nugs. I have also grown the dumpster i believe thats from colombus thats where i got my clones of it and both those strains are very well known in those cities. In athens EVERYONE who smokes knows lemon G and in colombus its dumpster. These are two of my favorite strains (mainly cuz they remind me of home) and i recomend everyone to try and get there hands on some clones. Also love potion #1 is lemon g they are the same.


----------



## stanky (Jul 1, 2009)

shock&terror said:


> stanky- i'm pretty sure we smoke the exact same lemon G, and live in the same area.
> 
> let me explain. i'm new to this site, but have been a member of icmag.com for a long time, and am a fellow grower.
> 
> ...


The lemon g i get is hydro, and i really doubt its the same grower. I know alot of peeps in indiana that grow lemon g. Although i do have a friend that groes it organic in soil and its way better. I love dirt. Lemon g and candy run together, i like the two strains, but im a skunk lover.

-stanky

-stanky


----------



## lestacy (Jul 2, 2009)

I live in cleveland and go down to Columbus and athens all the time. I have had 4-5 diff. variations of Lemon g. They are all really stinky lemon fluff buds with a lot of sugar. I wish I could find some clones because sometime when grown perfect it some addicting funk


----------



## ohiobudboy (Jul 16, 2009)

yes lemon g is a ohio weed it is at a lot of festivals like hookahville and such if people are trying to smoke it. dumpster on the other hand is born and grown here columbus is one of the dominating producers of dumpster i know of several growers myself in the columbus metro area its at every festival i go to almost and has a very distinct smell but back to the lemon g i have recently came acrost a seed and am now about to go into the flowering stage in a week and would like to know what to expect


----------



## ienjoyblunts (Jul 30, 2009)

Surprise! Bringing this thread back to life....




DesmondDekker said:


> Just registered after seeing this thread. Thought I'd share...
> 
> The Lemon G is NOT Lumbo bagseed. One component of it is surely Ohio G-13.
> 
> ...


^^^

That sums it up pretty well. Kudos.

Anyways, greetings fellow cannabis enthusiasts! I joined this forum on the basis of this thread alone, and I doubt I will be making many more posts other than this one.

I am from NE Ohio and have a friend who cultivates the cinci/cbus lemon g strain along with several others. I believe they received the clones from a close friend around Cbus three years ago or so and has kept a hydroponic system going strong ever since.

It is so ironic I happened to stumble upon this forum thread as I've have recently acquired more of this incredible strain. Although I have had access to it for the last two years, I never knew it was purely a home bred strain which is pretty fuckin kick ass! 

There wasn't much left at the time, certainly no show case buds but, I managed to snap a few pics of the 1.5g remaining from the bottom of an onion. Those who have had the pleasure of experiencing this strain have described its smoke and high to the exact... I couldn't have said it better myself. 

Big props to MrHowardMarks for the good info and pics... I highly, highly dislike Athens as well for multiple reasons (the university, females at the university, and yes the cannabis too). 

Also props to anyone from ohio who loves cannabis. We need to stick together because the future continues to hold new promise.

Pics:
First - Lemon G
Second - Unknown strain on Left, Lemon G on Right


----------



## Hutch (Jul 30, 2009)

thats fuckin awsome! a friend of mine (from columbus) just hooked me up with a couple lem g. clones! sounds amazing cant wait to finish some up! also hooked me up with some strawberry cough, gonna be a good batch! until now i have only been growing top 44 wich is pretty god damn good as well!


----------



## NastyMane (Aug 21, 2009)

shit im outhere in NE Ohio 2 wats poppin ???


----------



## mrcl0wn (Aug 28, 2009)

thats just crazy how you guys know this much info. lmao. Its true though, the Lemon G does only come from cinci/columbus area.

I am from NW, ohio... about 3 hours from the columbus area. And i have a friend who was head of giant grow op that went on there. But anyways, i know people to say the least and i drove down there and picked up 3 Lemon G clones, and 3 Hash plant clones, and 2 woodys hayes. 

Anyways, the Lemon G is insane. It smells like lemon pinesol cleaner, and tastes like how the pinesol smells. has a very sharp lemon taste. And the high is one of my favorites, the lemon g gives you a very uplifting high. Makes me want to get up and do things, as compared to the hash plant that knocks me on my ass.

now for the dumpster .. whoever compared that to lemon g is just crazy. 

Dumpster is another Ohio strain, and has been around for quite sometime but is still not well circulated. The dumpster is quite amazing, it smells like some kind of sweet, fruity, cotton candy that you just want to eat. It tastes like your favorite fruity candy, but with such an intense stone. I can't ever hold my hit in longer than a couple of seconds without my face turning purple from coughing. Dumpster is a very unique strand and is one of my all time favorites with its short flowering time.

and the trainwreck .. i have ordered the seeds offline and it was def. trainwreck. This stuff smells soooo pungent. Seriously, when you open the jar and smell, its like smelling a trashcan thats been sitting there on the hottest summer day. And the stone .. WOW, makes me forget i have a bowl in my hand after the first couple of tokes. 

But yaa .. i just wanted to rub it in all of your faces that i have the real lemon g and dumpster and am proud to say these strains and myself are from ohio!! 

i love it..all the strains you guys are talking about are growing in my room lmao!

anyways , happy toking to all of you!! if your lucky you too might have lemon g and dumpster in your cycle!


----------



## KyBlunts (Oct 4, 2009)

What up i live in northern kentucky and i had some lemon g13 yesterday it was the best high that i have had ever had hands down
also we mixed a blunt of lemon g13 and northern lights


----------



## brewski29 (Oct 14, 2009)

I am from Columbus and have had lemon g around here for awhile now, I did not know it was such a sought after bud haha does anyone have a picture of a plant? I have a lemon g dumpster plant a few weeks into flower now (or at least that is what the guy said it was when I got the clone) and I want to kind of compare just to see how mine looks against someone elses?


----------



## Akeeta (Oct 14, 2009)

Reppin OH.
Have had a good share of dope lemon g, only in the areas listed above it seems. Everyone has it and if they don't have it they prefer it over others.


----------



## Big Worms Way (Oct 18, 2009)

Yup yup the lemon G is alive and well in Ohio, im in the southwest parts and am proud to be the daddy of lots and lots of the lemon g clones. Everything you heard is true. Its STRAIGHT LEMON in smell and taste.


----------



## freakfrom1134 (Nov 8, 2009)

So I live on the east coast in North Carolina and recently came across some bud that sounds exactly like the Lemon G you all are describing in Ohio. I got it from my guy who gets his bud from a grower in Asheville and my guy had over a pound of this stuff. In that pound he had several nugs that weighed 12gs to 18gs and were just huge and fluffy. Some of them were literally half the length of my arm. The weed had a very strong citrus smell that you just wanted to sniff all day the high was amazing. (my roommate sworn the wee smelled exactly like tangerines more than lemons though). I was told that the Lemon G I got was a cross between: G13, Northern Lights, and Lemon Haze.


----------



## Hutch (Dec 12, 2009)

i posted on this thread a few months back when i had just gotten some lem g clones, i have since finished MANY and i couldnt be fuckin happier!!! this shit is bomb, smells and tastes AMAZING, almost like lemon pledge lol. and get you fuckin FRIED!! i will be keepin it for a while!! i sog it and it will produce a 18"+ cola from the dirt up every time, litterally from the dirt up with not a single branch! i can keep my 6" pots touching until its finished! i cant wait till spring to try some outside!!


----------



## glassjaw11 (Dec 12, 2009)

north east ohio right here, smokin on some sick lemon g and dumpster from columbus right now, dumpster just made its way up to my town. still have yet to get a clone though. ohio is bringin some tastey treats nowadays. dumpster, lemon g deathstar. cant wait for what cloumbus come up with next!


----------



## mrcl0wn (Dec 14, 2009)

glassjaw11 said:


> north east ohio right here, smokin on some sick lemon g and dumpster from columbus right now, dumpster just made its way up to my town. still have yet to get a clone though. ohio is bringin some tastey treats nowadays. dumpster, lemon g deathstar. cant wait for what cloumbus come up with next!


I know. lol, as i tell everyone Dumpster is staying in Ohio!!! 

I didn't know death star was an ohio strain. Makes sense now, i had a buddy the other day saying he got to try some DumpSTAR , dumpster x death star .. and i just kinda looked at him with jealousy lol. Fuck death star tho. the dumpster candy and lemon g pinesol will rock it.

Northwest OH rep!!!!!!!!! haha


----------



## eversmokedDumpster (Dec 16, 2009)

aint it great that ohio strains are finally getting the credit and appreciation they deserve, hightimes has freaking deathstar on the cover !
dumpster, lemon g, and deathstar! i bet the next big 1 outta ohio is "nuke"


----------



## greenfriend (Dec 16, 2009)

first of all lemon g13 and dumpster are too very different strains in ohio.....and second the guy who says that he knows everyone with it and they won't seperate from clones is retarded....because I have both strains in my garden from a vetern grower in the area......we have been spreading the love for over a year now getting this strain out to other growers.....it is meant to be enjoyed and shouldn't have to cost an arm and a leg to get it.....lemon g packs on size, but not as much weight as it appears.....but still gives a worthy harvest weight when your garden is dialed in properly, in my circumstances it did great with advanced nutes.....dumpster is a great yielder in a short period of time.....strong, dense buds.....covered with resin from week 2 in flowering thru harvest.......both strains are amazing ohio attributes to the cannabis world.......lemon is great daytime weed, and dumpster will put anyone down easily....very similar to og kush or 707 headband.....primarily found out west coast....oh and look out for dumpster in the future cannabis cups to come.....I'm developing it's genes now and hope to have it winner worthy in next 2 years......peace and love from ohio


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Jan 23, 2010)

Hello everyone i live in southern Ohio and grow for medi reasons and am a connoisseur of sorts and have had the opportunity to smoke this wonderful strain lemon g and it is some of the most citrus lemony fresh smell and taste that i have ever smoked it made any thing you drank or ate like eatin lemon infused pop or food its amazing i have a couple of really good shots of the strain and it was from Athens ohio and grown 100% organically in soil and is spectacular. Out of around a qp of this i came up with four seeds that are perfect for growing and will be sowing them outdoors this year











Happy growing and smoking


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 24, 2010)

Paid my way thru OU in the early 80's selling Meigs Gold ,wonder if that strain is still around.


----------



## ohiosoldier (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm so glad there are ohio natives on here keeping the local legends known and gettin the facts out. Great to see talk about the ledges, g and dumpster. In cinci now- purple haze, silver haze, island sweet skunk, and couple others. 

anyone from or picked up in akron? Over the summer- blueberry (very regularly), Blue Dream, multiple Kush's..Hands down, better than cleveland and cinci.

Columbus and the Kent area are awesome to tho. One thing to look out for, stay faaaar away from Jack Herer/AK47 in Kent, worst growers ever. 

The ledges are incredible, tho it is unfortunate theres lots of fucked up people there now, but as long as I see familiar faces and families its alll good. Had some very nice Dumpster during harvest fest when Hookah came. 

sry to rant. OhighO stand up!! Bringin up the midwest!


----------



## ohiosoldier (Jan 25, 2010)

mrcl0wn said:


> I know. lol, as i tell everyone Dumpster is staying in Ohio!!!
> 
> I didn't know death star was an ohio strain. Makes sense now, i had a buddy the other day saying he got to try some DumpSTAR , dumpster x death star .. and i just kinda looked at him with jealousy lol. Fuck death star tho. the dumpster candy and lemon g pinesol will rock it.
> 
> Northwest OH rep!!!!!!!!! haha


What up ohio! dude, dnt be so quick to judge the deathstar, sensi star and diesel?! Yes please! lol. Had somethin called Mothership over the summer, incredible to say the least.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 26, 2010)

being from lorain county never heard about the ledges is that a year round thing ?


----------



## ohiosoldier (Jan 29, 2010)

Its a park, privately owned.. festivals all dry season.


----------



## Angry Pollock (Jan 29, 2010)

Thanks Ohiosoldier ,i'll check them out


----------



## IWannaGrowWeedDammit (Feb 11, 2010)

I currently got an ounce each of AK-47, Sweet Tooth, and Haze from Cinci. Theyre all OK but don't think they were grown to their full potential.


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 15, 2010)

yea meigs county gold is still live and maybee a bit better than back in the day, i wish i still had some pictures to put up on here


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Apr 15, 2010)

ohiosoldier said:


> I'm so glad there are ohio natives on here keeping the local legends known and gettin the facts out. Great to see talk about the ledges, g and dumpster. In cinci now- purple haze, silver haze, island sweet skunk, and couple others.
> 
> anyone from or picked up in akron? Over the summer- blueberry (very regularly), Blue Dream, multiple Kush's..Hands down, better than cleveland and cinci.
> 
> ...


Yea if anyones in southern ohio msg me and ill help you out with finding some killer buds 

recently went to athens oh ended up staying all night getting trashed and picked up five strains 

bubblegum

blueberry x strawberry cough

orange crush

true dj short blueberry

Woody haze

all five were grown out to full potential and the grower uses only the best organic mix soil which really brings out all the flavor varieties.

if anyones looking for clones msg me b4 may 21st and i will have greenhouse seeds chesse, dutch passion blueberry, flying dutchman pineapple punch

and i am growing 9 other stains outdoors 

tga subcool - qurkle

tga subcool - jack the ripper

tga subcool - 3rd dimension

greenhouse seeds - green-o-matic auto flower

greenhouse seeds - white rhino

lowryder - Purple gems auto flower

th seeds - burmese kush

and last but not least four prime hard tiger stripe seeds of Lemon G!

Happy growing n Tokin


----------



## jayrock32580 (Apr 26, 2010)

Columbus is loaded with different buds. True sour diesel not that ny diesel crap moondawg headban og kush it is all here just gotta know where to find it and you cant play with the kids. They get you junky versions. I need to get lemon G back in my garden.


----------



## jayrock32580 (Apr 26, 2010)

ohiomedigrower orange crush? have not heard that one since late 90's It was a very nice shunky orange tasting giggle weed. Is that what you have?


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 20, 2010)

no i wish i had the genes i only got to smoke some i got from a grower and yes the orange crush was exactly as you said 



ohio medi grower


----------



## OhioMediGrower (May 20, 2010)

theres a festival down in Lawrence county called the Appalachian uprising and its crazy

lots of bluegrass but thats not y u go there

its for the acid, mushrooms and some of the best outdoor organic and in some cases good indoor

msg me if you want more info


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Jun 26, 2010)

im going to clone the lemon g so if any one wants on PM me and we'll set something up!!


ohiomedigrower


----------



## 10mesp (Aug 2, 2010)

I just picked up some lemon g here in NW Ohio. almost all the dank I've gotten in the last 2 years has come from either columbus, the ledges area, or a dispensary in Michigan, but it was mostly from Ohio. It's dank, for sure, but I did get lemon g that was much better about a year ago from a different connection, so there are probably only mostly cloners out there now, rather than the real deal. who knows though. 


other good strains from Ohio from the past few years have been sensi star, white rhino, sweet tooth, blueberry/northern lights, dumpster and death star.


----------



## XxK2xX (Sep 8, 2010)

CINCY STAND UP!!! haha lemon g is down here to its VERY cirtus!!!! Afghan goo here too!!!!


----------



## schwa (Sep 8, 2010)

normlpothead said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I regestered just to post this.
> 
> If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.
> 
> ...


im from columbus and the best pot i have ever smoked in my life was lemon G. its usually around all the music festivals like hookahville. its also nothing like dumpster which is everywhere in central ohio.


----------



## schwa (Sep 8, 2010)

also the ledges is the coolest place in ohio guaranteed.


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Sep 8, 2010)

i would pay to get my hands on some death star got to smoke this strain over the summer and it is the ultimate indica, very strong and long lasting def not some work weed lol

post up some pics if ne ones got some


----------



## OhioMediGrower (Sep 8, 2010)

yea the g is def from central ohio the guy i kno is from north columbus around dublin


----------



## ifuckintodaso (Sep 8, 2010)

when's the next ledges festie? i havent been out there in a few yrs, not what it was but def love it there (hell its where i've obtained dumpster, lemon g, and lemon g-13) but there needs to be more bud, last time i went it was difficult to find the real good... and btw thanks all u ohio growers, i live in NW PA and if it wasnt for u guys there'd be about half as much good herb as there is now! ohio herb kicks ass


----------



## og18 (Sep 12, 2010)

well iam in akron and i get dumpster,lemon g, on the regular if thats what u want to call it what it is 
a lemmon haze backcrossed with a unknown indica...thats what they say suppose to be a experiment well thats a little T>M>I (Latteral Growth Only)for all u growers litterly up and down, i have access to this 
thats how i know


----------



## DubbZ (Oct 25, 2010)

I am in lorain county, 440, got dumpster and had lemon G, more to come thats even better, dumpster tastes like capncrunch and lemon g taste like lemon pledge dumpster is more potent. , gonna be makin glass texture hash soon 
its all mixed up tho, i get it 300oz 80quarter many different strains.


----------



## Buddy Ganga (Nov 8, 2010)

Lemon "G" is the name alright... 

Just got them this evening.


----------



## om3gawave (Nov 9, 2010)

I must have this strain. How could someone not from the area get it?


----------



## homebrewer (Nov 9, 2010)

Buddy Ganga said:


> Lemon "G" is the name alright... View attachment 1257764
> 
> View attachment 1257762Just got them this evening.


 If you start a journal, i'd be interested in subbing. When I worked in Ohio years ago, I was able to get a dumpster clone which I made a mother and still have today. Ohio seemed very under-rated when it came to 'local' strains.


----------



## SativaFan (Dec 15, 2010)

just bought a bag of this in good old columbus


----------



## SativaFan (Dec 15, 2010)

if you had it u would know, its just lemon, lemon smell lemon taste. its so good


----------



## Icetoad (Dec 22, 2010)

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/382/lemong1.jpg
http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/7648/lemong3.jpg
http://img715.imageshack.us/img715/3776/lemong2.jpg

Single nug from some fresh Lemon G. Nug weighs about an eighth. Organically grown. It was not grown in Ohio, but the grower moved here from Ohio a few years ago.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 8, 2011)

roxistar said:


> Anyone been getting any Afghani, Chronic, or Jack Herer? That's what's been going around here, NE Ohio.


 Got Dumpster the real deal,Headband ,Cheese,Graprfruit D and Chronis


----------



## janonymous (Jan 25, 2011)

Lemon G13 



OhighO












"Cream"


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

normlpothead said:


> It definately still exists, clone only. Gotta come to Ohio to get it... It's fluffy and takes 60 days to harvest.
> 
> Grown it a bunch of times.


Not so, I found a seed in a sack I had two years ago, and I saved it! I'm germing it right now.


----------



## George Cloney (Jan 28, 2011)

I have a friend who grows LG with me. We are from Columbus Ohio. From what we've experience in 4 crops we've grown 2 out of the 4 were CRAPPY! But the other two, Man oh man, Shits good! I've never heard of people being stingy about it. It's simple to find here.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

George Cloney said:


> I have a friend who grows LG with me. We are from Columbus Ohio. From what we've experience in 4 crops we've grown 2 out of the 4 were CRAPPY! But the other two, Man oh man, Shits good! I've never heard of people being stingy about it. It's simple to find here.


My dude I got it from was surprised I found a seed in the bag, he asked me what I did with it. I told him I was saving it to grow some day. That day is, well yesterday, haha. I'm supper pump because I don't live in OH, and this is by far the best weed I have ever smoked.


----------



## homebrewer (Jan 28, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Not so, I found a seed in a sack I had two years ago, and I saved it! I'm germing it right now.


 It's most likely going to be a lemon G hybrid. Considering Lemon G is clone only, I highly doubt it hemies which means your 'lemon g' was pollinated by something else.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Jan 28, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> It's most likely going to be a lemon G hybrid. Considering Lemon G is clone only, I highly doubt it hemies which means your 'lemon g' was pollinated by something else.


Really? I'm still not disappointed either way. Just to be able to have the genetics, I'm super stoked! I guess we'll see once I flower the bitch out. I'm gonna be real disappointed if it turns out to be a male.


----------



## KingDavid91 (Jan 30, 2011)

wait you guys say you can get true clone only's in ohio? cause thats where i am and would definitely pay decent money for some clones


----------



## Slab (Feb 25, 2011)

oOBe RyeOo said:


> Really? I'm still not disappointed either way. Just to be able to have the genetics, I'm super stoked! I guess we'll see once I flower the bitch out. I'm gonna be real disappointed if it turns out to be a male.


all Cannabis has hermie trait, it is a survival mechanism and not a genetic "weakness".


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 25, 2011)

Slab said:


> all Cannabis has hermie trait, it is a survival mechanism and not a genetic "weakness".


 It's a genetic 'weakness' when a plant hermies at day 10 of flower and you're looking for sensimilla.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Feb 25, 2011)

I have a grow journal going if you care to look. The link is in my sig.


----------



## Slab (Mar 1, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> It's a genetic 'weakness' when a plant hermies at day 10 of flower and you're looking for sensimilla.



somebody screwed up.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Mar 3, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> It's most likely going to be a lemon G hybrid. Considering Lemon G is clone only, I highly doubt it hemies which means your 'lemon g' was pollinated by something else.


I guess you were right, turns out it's a male. 

View attachment 1472536View attachment 1472538


----------



## puntacometa (Mar 28, 2011)

normlpothead said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I regestered just to post this.
> 
> If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.
> 
> ...


Back around 1975, a lime green Oaxacan that was called Limon was coming into Columbus and being picked up by some peeps who had Colombian. Neither the Oaxacan or the Colombian was sensi.


----------



## Duane56 (Mar 29, 2011)

You r wrong the real Dumpster has close dense buds that actually no bigger than a fifty cent piece and the taste is highly fruity and the high is very strong


----------



## homebrewer (Mar 29, 2011)

Duane56 said:


> You r wrong the real Dumpster has close dense buds that actually no bigger than a fifty cent piece and the taste is highly fruity and the high is very strong


 The size of the buds is in no way universal across all growers.


----------



## tristynhawk (Apr 29, 2011)

I met a guy in athens last week selling clones of lemon G for 25$ a clone 

a mutual friend hooked us up i first smoked it last year it wasn't bad real nice taste,

I don't think this guy is an organic man though so im a grow a few this year organic and see what i can do with it.


----------



## randomseed (Jun 30, 2011)

Dumpster...Lemon G......should just call this the Ohio thread lol.

basically every grower I know (quite a few) run these strains, or at least have at one time or another.
To say their only in Col or cincy is totally wrong, you can practially buy Lemon G on the street in Cleveland its that pervasive.
Im actually really happy I just got Dumpster back in, lost my mom to a labeling accident like 6 months ago. 

All in all those two strains outperform everything Ive ever grown which at this points is........
Lemon G, Dumpster, Cream, Sour Kush (RP), Willys Wonder, Mango Afgani (close third), Quarkle, Willies Mango (local cross of mango ghani and Willy Wonder), Super Silver Haze, God Bud and Mawi Waowie X Grand Daddy Purp.


Lemon G for smell/flavor
Dumpter to get knocked the fu&k out.


----------



## randomseed (Jun 30, 2011)

Duane56 said:


> You r wrong the real Dumpster has close dense buds that actually no bigger than a fifty cent piece and the taste is highly fruity and the high is very strong


Dense wise you are correct but Ive pulled colas a foot long from it.
Super duper dense stuff.


----------



## randomseed (Jun 30, 2011)

homebrewer said:


> If you start a journal, i'd be interested in subbing. When I worked in Ohio years ago, I was able to get a dumpster clone which I made a mother and still have today. Ohio seemed very under-rated when it came to 'local' strains.


 
yesyesyesyesyes.
Some of the best strains in the world and stuff you just wont see anywhere else.
Organic culture is very alive in the area.
People round these parts dont care about front running, big market strains, they care about dank ass weed.

Ill be sad to see Lemon G being put into a breeding program by anyone from outside the area.


----------



## randomseed (Jun 30, 2011)

Did someone say Lemon G, oh wait I did!!!!


----------



## OCTAGONAL HOME (Jul 12, 2011)

Why waste your time in OH smoking old ass Dumpster and Lemon G13? Deathstar and the outstanding Sensi Star (AKA _Cinci Star_) have beaten them clearly in yield, quality, flavor, appeal, and potency...cannot fail to mention OH's incredible Sour Durban also.

Don't worry OH, I've brought you back the Bio-Diesel all the way from CO. A little place called Denver Relief, check out the Bio-Diesel there, a bit like the OH Deathstar...because it is the same herb. Check out their site, under 'Strains Coming Soon' you'll find your OH clone only Lemon G and Dumpster are on the menu. 

Lemon G was great especially back in the day when a lot of herb tasted like smashed assholes, it was a one trick pony and gained a cult following.

Dumpster = an old NL hybrid that is a bit stretchy and really not worth the time or space when compared to many easily available modernized hybrids.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 12, 2011)

OCTAGONAL HOME said:


> Why waste your time in OH smoking old ass Dumpster and Lemon G13? Deathstar and the outstanding Sensi Star (AKA _Cinci Star_) have beaten them clearly in yield, quality, flavor, appeal, and potency...cannot fail to mention OH's incredible Sour Durban also.
> 
> Don't worry OH, I've brought you back the Bio-Diesel all the way from CO. A little place called Denver Relief, check out the Bio-Diesel there, a bit like the OH Deathstar...because it is the same herb. Check out their site, under 'Strains Coming Soon' you'll find your OH clone only Lemon G and Dumpster are on the menu.
> 
> ...


 I get it, you're trolling a little bit so I'll bite. So if Dumpster isn't '_worth the time or space when compared to many easily available modernized hybrids_', then why are they knocking it off 1000 miles away from it's origin?


----------



## OCTAGONAL HOME (Jul 12, 2011)

HB there is a demand for those old clunkers for some reason, pretty sure it's just nostalgia and manipulation. All _real_ Buckeyes are going to honor our clone only OH strains even though they really aren't elite anymore. It'd be like saying we honestly give a shit that Tressel cheated to win.

My view is that the black market has for years kept these antiquated strains in production to remain at very high prices. When my fellow Buckeyes work shitty factory jobs and have some of the worst economic conditions in the USA...I believe they deserve a hell of a lot more than old ass Dumpster and Lemon G for their money and meds.


----------



## homebrewer (Jul 12, 2011)

OCTAGONAL HOME said:


> HB there is a demand for those old clunkers for some reason, pretty sure it's just nostalgia and manipulation. All _real_ Buckeyes are going to honor our clone only OH strains even though they really aren't elite anymore. It'd be like saying we honestly give a shit that Tressel cheated to win.


 We can certainly agree to disagree but your statement about 'modernized hybrids' is making it seem like crosses of crosses are somehow superior to their parents. Sometimes they can be but it's just watering down the current pool of genetics to a world of blandness. That's all that those collectives are really doing is crossing sour this and bubblegum that and calling it 'sour bubble' or whatever. Do you consider the 'charlie sheen' strain to be modern and superior? Probably wont be long before we start seeing 'sour sheen' and 'bubble diesel' at the dispensaries around here. Truth be told, I'm not an indica guy but when I worked in Ohio, Dumpster was very popular and it's popular here among the patients who prefer indica dominant strains. 

Not sure I'd call the Dumpster below an old clunker and I'd put it up against _any _indica dominant strain out there today.


----------



## Springtucky (Jul 12, 2011)

I have recently been gifted a cut of Dumpster. I was elated over this. Dumpster is truly a welcome addition to any growers garden looking for quality genetics. I am a fellow ohioian and am proud of the strain, but geographics aside it is a wonderful indica that yeilds well and in 9 weeks. I think Octogonal is maybe experiencing a case of dealing with less than savy growers. My complaints in ohio are less related to strains than they are over the abundance of below par bud. Stuff isn't harvested in proper windows, properly trimmed or cured. The same case with Sensi Star...I've had the good strong metallic Sensi that was nice, and the airy no smell crispy popping burning sensi also. We often get our meds from Oregon Colorado and Michigan and I see better grown buds by far, but thats not to say Ohio growers wont step their game up when its legal for us to do so. I have California clone only strains like Grand Daddy Purp, pre-98 bubba. I also have a cut of clone only strain of (G13 X Butterscotch Hawaiian by Swampy) from the wolverine state up north. I plan on doing a journal on a grow off between the Dumpster and the Free Leonard (michigan clone only strain) like the big rivalry game lol. BUt regardless Dumpster is far from a 'clunker'


----------



## Slab (Jul 13, 2011)

the Canton G's are world class. the other hybrids mentioned can't hold a candle to it imho.


----------



## jgholmes2000 (Jul 13, 2011)

I think it is Lemon OG. Lemon haze x OG kush.


----------



## Springtucky (Jul 15, 2011)

it certainly is not any of the above


----------



## randomseed (Jul 15, 2011)

Seriously.
95% of strains wish they were dumpster, the rest are purple 
Probably the best strain Ive ever come across in just about any catagory except the "don't knock me the F out" one.


----------



## Springtucky (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm twisting a fat swizzle of Dumpster now, I have a cut that I'm raising for a mother now. I can't wait to grow her out.


----------



## closetgrower13 (Sep 27, 2011)

i lve in ohio and currently growin lem g.its some daaaank stuff


----------



## bdoses (Oct 29, 2011)

normlpothead said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I regestered just to post this.
> 
> If you got Lemon G, it had to have come from Cincinnati or Columbus Ohio. It is a protected strain available by clone only, and the people who hold it are stingy about giving it away.
> 
> ...






******** this is a reply to. All above****** 

Im from / live in Ohio. I can correct where to be on this info. .
DUMPSTER - WAS INVENTED MY A MAN NAME LEE LOGAN. IT IS NOT LEMON G. we call lemon g , lemon g and dumpster is dumpster. Its Columbus Ohio strains.. lemon g is from the country side
Of columbus/ cinci . I grow lemon g. And if ur in the biz n sum 1 says I gotta dumpster clone their
Lying. BOTH R CLONE ONLY. The Logan family r kind peeps I know them they passed dumpster on to a friend who will not sell clones.or release the genetic info. And lemon g is all over columbus along with Deathstar which a cinci strain. Cleveland does not produce anything worth naming but columbus n cinci all day. Lemon g is Dense as fuck. If u had thin ass lemon g or dumpster u got something different and shity!!!!!! Iv seen both from alot of people and it looks horrible. I see it from my dude and it should be in hightimes. We have mad breeders here and growers this state is ready for medical! !!


----------



## randomseed (Nov 1, 2011)

The lemon and Dump are all over the N.E. Ohio area too. 
There are some interesting stories behind the inception of the dump and how it got up to NE Ohio but Columbus is always the source site even if the specifics of the story change by person.
Hate to tell you but both those cats have been out of the bag for like 10 years+ now. 
They are the easiest strains to find by name in ohio period. All over the state.
I have prime specimans of both sitting around 

"Lemon g is Dense as fuck" - thats just not true, you get colas as big as your arm that only weight maybe 1/2oz. Its not frilly but its not anywhere near rock hard nugs. What the poster said was totally true, 1/4 of hard nugget next to 1/4 lemon and youd think you where looking at an oz or more. Dumpster on the other hand is super dense,super heady looking stuff.
Both really are top notch strains and most of the time Im working new gear Im just looking for stuff thats at least as good....and its hard.



bdoses said:


> ******** this is a reply to. All above******
> 
> Im from / live in Ohio. I can correct where to be on this info. .
> DUMPSTER - WAS INVENTED MY A MAN NAME LEE LOGAN. IT IS NOT LEMON G. we call lemon g , lemon g and dumpster is dumpster. Its Columbus Ohio strains.. lemon g is from the country side
> ...


----------



## randomseed (Nov 1, 2011)

bdoses said:


> Cleveland does not produce anything worth naming but columbus n cinci all day. !!


 
Thats not true either.
Athens maybe the general site of most the exciting breeding in the stage but there has been some good stuff to come from up north.
If you ever come across any strange Willy Wonder cross's...esspecially Willy Wonder X Mango Afghani check them out for sure.
A buddie of mine was obsessed with Crossing Willies Wonder and came up with some really nice stuff that got passed around. Im sure some of it is down by c-bus.


----------



## stonedmetalhead1 (Nov 1, 2011)

Both of these strains are good but both are just average when it comes to high grade cuts. I've smoked them both many times from my peeps in Ohio and they're definitely over hyped.


----------



## Springtucky (Dec 1, 2011)

anyone see the Electric Lemon G at the Cup this year? TH Seeds placed with it.


----------



## randomseed (Dec 2, 2011)

Yup, a buddy of mine actually did the breeding on it and its from the Ohio Lemon G stock (I got mine from him actually).


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 2, 2011)

Yeah I don't know what the hell dudes talkin about. Lemon g is everywhere.(even Colorado) Deathstar from cincy? I think not.(know)Williams wonder crosses. This dude knows what he's talkin about. Hey randomseed does the wu mean anything to you lol. Small small world. And lemon g is electric from electricity.


----------



## Springtucky (Dec 6, 2011)

my research points that TH seeds got it from a guy in Tennessee.


----------



## Springtucky (Dec 6, 2011)

randomseed said:


> Yup, a buddy of mine actually did the breeding on it and its from the Ohio Lemon G stock (I got mine from him actually).


 you work with Dumpster? I have my original Dumpster mother in flower about 4.5 weeks into flowering and a few cuts on my hydro table too...cannot wait to taste it.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 6, 2011)

Springtucky said:


> my research points that TH seeds got it from a guy in Tennessee.


Your research is incorrect


----------



## Springtucky (Dec 6, 2011)

says who? now where do you get your info from buddy, this was at their booth this year.
http://youtu.be/mlgOfxx08qM


----------



## karmas a bitch (Dec 7, 2011)

I don't know who that blonde long hair is but I do know the dude standing next to him. That's the guy who thseeds( Adam) got the lemon g from. The lemon g came from an old school hippie(yes one of those stories). The dude in the video may have backcrossed it to the original g that has been around here forever. He's had it for 15ish years. I'm not sure if he did. There is rumor it came from the Tennessee med farm. I havent seen lemon drop haze so I don't know about that one. But the samples that won the cup were grown by my friend. It's the same cut I have maybe reworked a tad. And like I said its called electric lemon g cause of electro culture. Dude hasn't called back yet but when he does I'll post the info. 

So that's where I get my info. From the guy that gave thseeds the cut. And the guy that grew the herb that was entered. I run his dirt recipe too. Wasn't tryin to come off as an ass sorry if I did.


----------



## Springtucky (Dec 7, 2011)

I just was wanting a further explanation is all, thank you for it btw. Please do post any information from your guy. I'm sure it's nobodies favorite around this area being its everywhere here, but it is still like everything else- it's only as good as the grower. I think that this is excellent news because it shows what I have been saying since I encountered it- it needs to be brought into a bigger light, and placing in the cup shows just that (especially because derry or arjan wasn't the one's pushing it). I was supposed to (I'm perpetually 'supposed to') get a cut from a local grower of Lemon G, but I have the Dumpster and I just don't see how they would be from same genetic stock in any shape, form or fashion if that was what Randomseed is saying, if so please post the genetic information on it. Homebrewer on here has the best looking grow journal you will find and has one where he runs Dyna Gro nutes against General Hydroponics line up and grows Dumpster. He will tell you in his medical locale his patients LOVE it if they dig an indica. Someone told me TH seeds got it from the same place as they acquired the Hog and was merely a G 13 they hit with a Lemon Thai to replicate the genetic make up. What kind of soil mix we talking here? I am a huge fan of Supersoil mix subcool adopted from VicHigh. 
Oh and any genuine Lemon G cuts out there pm me
Also, anyone heard of Dr Strange?


----------



## Duane57 (Dec 18, 2011)

SunnyD said:


> I just got a bean of lemon g..... my buddy found 1 in his bag...germing that shit now.


sorry real lemon g is a clone only strain


----------



## og18 (Dec 18, 2011)

right clone only as far as that goes haha i have it...funny how this plant grows ooooo it's OHIO'S clone only tight nit family


----------



## White Ryno (Dec 23, 2011)

OhioMediGrower said:


> yea meigs county gold is still live and maybee a bit better than back in the day, i wish i still had some pictures to put up on here


absolutely not...no original genetics of meigs county gold still exist. the man that did that shit was an extremely good grower and never let his cuttings out and his shit never got pollinated. he died on a harley doin close to 100mph four or five years ago i believe. anything you got that some one told you was meigs is mistaken


----------



## og18 (Feb 2, 2012)

here's a pic of the infomus lemon g @ 28 days in and 28 more to go and she stinks to high hell notice the light green 
color of her....and a slight claw from letting a friend take care of wile i was gone but thats nothing she bounces back better than betty


----------



## og18 (Feb 2, 2012)

and here she is as a youngin she really sucks up all the nitrogen in the 1-2wks of flwr so by wks3-4 she needs some


----------



## randomseed (Feb 3, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> I don't know who that blonde long hair is but I do know the dude standing next to him. That's the guy who thseeds( Adam) got the lemon g from. The lemon g came from an old school hippie(yes one of those stories). The dude in the video may have backcrossed it to the original g that has been around here forever. He's had it for 15ish years. I'm not sure if he did. There is rumor it came from the Tennessee med farm. I havent seen lemon drop haze so I don't know about that one. But the samples that won the cup were grown by my friend. It's the same cut I have maybe reworked a tad. And like I said its called electric lemon g cause of electro culture. Dude hasn't called back yet but when he does I'll post the info.
> 
> So that's where I get my info. From the guy that gave thseeds the cut. And the guy that grew the herb that was entered. I run his dirt recipe too. Wasn't tryin to come off as an ass sorry if I did.


I hoping he did do the backcross cause otherwise (hate to dog my dude) he's making claim on a stable basically local landrace (at this point) as an original.
I also am having issue with how all the ads Ive been seeing claim it was the "winner", not sure when taking second place means you won?
Rant over.

been meaning to make the call myself but I freaking hate talking to him on the phone, he forgets some of us are still living in the unregulated side of the country.


----------



## karmas a bitch (Feb 3, 2012)

So do u remember the wu? I'm about to get it.


----------



## puntacometa (Feb 18, 2012)

Here's the Lemon G cut at 50 days.


----------



## og18 (Feb 18, 2012)

sorry to tell ya that dosent look like the real deal im not trying to be an ass either 
here are a few the real deal lemon g13-ohio cut-lemon lime pheno  most of the time she's ready @50dys or before


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 18, 2012)

og18 said:


> sorry to tell ya that dosent look like the real deal im not trying to be an ass either
> here are a few the real deal lemon g13-ohio cut-lemon lime pheno View attachment 2067870View attachment 2067872View attachment 2067874View attachment 2067876View attachment 2067877 most of the time she's ready @50dys or before


Sorry to tell ya but if you're talking about _phenos_ in regards to a clone-only strain, you ain't got her either .


----------



## og18 (Feb 19, 2012)

thats what i call the old ma calls it and of corse it a clone only as im south of the roo have been all my life and i ve seen your pics HB and your dump dosent look
like the one he has  this was a cut he gave me a long with the lemon g the reason he call is lemon lime pheno because of the leaf it not a pheno i should have stated that i apologize for the misunderstanding


----------



## og18 (Feb 19, 2012)

this is 1 reason why we call he the lemon lime the other is cause of the tast extra- lemon on the inhale and that favorite lime on the xhale thanks of the input tho hb but she's the real deal


----------



## og18 (Feb 19, 2012)

and any ? you have i can ansr just pm me


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 19, 2012)

og18 said:


> thats what i call the old ma calls it and of corse it a clone only as im south of the roo have been all my life and i ve seen your pics HB and your dump dosent look like the one he has this was a cut he gave me a long with the lemon g the reason he call is lemon lime pheno because of the leaf it not a pheno i should have stated that i apologize for the misunderstanding


Please tell me you're not the guy who thinks he has the only _true_ cuts of any clone-only strain that has ever existed, because those people get annoying really fast, nothing personal of course.


----------



## og18 (Feb 19, 2012)

i never said that there are many of peeps around here that have the lemon g and the dump as far as it goes 
everyone could have it i love the mmj community i could actualy give a few cut out if i was allowed on here im just speaking on the behalf of 
old mann that has had these pictular strains as far back as my dad and we are well known and respected for what we have and no im not saying that
you dont have the dump but ive looked at you entire grow log and it dosent looke like the one we have and thats been going around here for yearrrrs 
and i pay u much respect because yours look dankk as helll nice job dont take anything wrong  much luvv


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 19, 2012)

og18 said:


> i never said that there are many of peeps around here that have the lemon g and the dump as far as it goes
> everyone could have it i love the mmj community i could actualy give a few cut out if i was allowed on here im just speaking on the behalf of
> old mann that has had these pictular strains as far back as my dad and we are well known and respected for what we have and no im not saying that
> you dont have the dump but ive looked at you entire grow log and it dosent looke like the one we have and thats been going around here for yearrrrs
> and i pay u much respect because yours look dankk as helll nice job dont take anything wrong  much luvv


Something interesting I've noticed with any strain is that when passed around to different growers who have different environments is that the results can be different. Lighting alone can affect plant structure, wattage can affect yield, feeding can affect yield and resin. One thing that doesn't seem to change is aroma which is hard to convey over the internets. We were all given cuts of something at one time and told it was a particular strain, we're all still growing those so whether the strain is what we were told is not really important as they're obviously good enough to keep around today.


----------



## blissfest (Feb 19, 2012)

GrapeGod smells un-fucking-believable, gets you higher than hell, I let her go.

Too much out there,


----------



## kevin5446 (Apr 3, 2012)

kdox88 said:


> in ohio their is something called lemon g13 and i've heard it called lemon g. they call it dumpster.


Lemon G and dumpster are completely different the lemon g is a g13 haze hybrid and I did get it here in ohio. Dumpster looks smells and taste nothing like the lg which when I first got it it was being called lyscol like the disinfectant spray.


----------



## kevin5446 (Apr 3, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> Something interesting I've noticed with any strain is that when passed around to different growers who have different environments is that the results can be different. Lighting alone can affect plant structure, wattage can affect yield, feeding can affect yield and resin. One thing that doesn't seem to change is aroma which is hard to convey over the internets. We were all given cuts of something at one time and told it was a particular strain, we're all still growing those so whether the strain is what we were told is not really important as they're obviously good enough to keep around today.


Yeah I totally agree I've had some gskunk from my one dude then got it from another but it looked totally different but smelled and tasted exactly alike and they all learned from the same guy and I'm pretty sure they use the same equipment and nutrients too even.


----------



## kenney420 (Apr 16, 2012)

I live in South East Ohio, how do i come about obtaining a clone of Lemon G? It is by far one of my favorite strains and i would Love to grow it!


----------



## Marktwang (Apr 16, 2012)

i just picked up a big jar of this stuff, freaking amazing.


----------



## grnstarx (Apr 19, 2012)

still pissed that a foaf was generous to give me a clone. my electricity got cut off so i gave away fully grown plants to another local foaf. was told i'd get a clone back. never got a clone back. foaf is not one i contact often. individual knows who he is, cause i gave him 3 fully grown veg plants. sir, if you are reading this : i want my lemon g!!!! gimme my lemon g back!don't make me bring the Muthafuckin Ruckus!!!!


----------



## grnstarx (Apr 19, 2012)

and whoever it is thats posting using my real name. could you please stop? it isn't necessary to explain the need to lay low.


----------



## 840/2 (Apr 19, 2012)

grnstarx said:


> and whoever it is thats posting using my real name. could you please stop? it isn't necessary to explain the need to lay low.


jesus, didn't read much but this....and REALLY?

Who the hell and why would someone use your actual name? What a fucking douche. 


my 2 cents



***edit*** DAMN I wish I had some lemon G! IT is one of my favorites!


----------



## grnstarx (Apr 19, 2012)

yes, this person has posted using my real first name, which isn't an extremely common name, and also identified himself as living in this state, doing this activity. there are only two individuals who have this information. one of them is a very cool person who gets a pass at the mistake because he has helped me out majorly. the other person i don't really know very well and i would need to share a word or two. if it isn't one of those two people, then it means one of the two blabbed, which is also not cool. it is a rule for me to never id anyone by name in reference to risky activities - even in private convos in private homes.


----------



## Mile High City (May 15, 2012)

karmas a bitch said:


> Yeah I don't know what the hell dudes talkin about. Lemon g is everywhere.(even Colorado) Deathstar from cincy? I think not.(know)Williams wonder crosses. This dude knows what he's talkin about. Hey randomseed does the wu mean anything to you lol. Small small world. And lemon g is electric from electricity.


Wu means something to me, but do know much about it...what you gotta say about it?


----------



## Mile High City (May 15, 2012)

Dumpster, and Lemon G do share a parent...


----------



## Mile High City (May 15, 2012)

randomseed said:


> I hoping he did do the backcross cause otherwise (hate to dog my dude) he's making claim on a stable basically local landrace (at this point) as an original.
> I also am having issue with how all the ads Ive been seeing claim it was the "winner", not sure when taking second place means you won?
> Rant over.
> 
> been meaning to make the call myself but I freaking hate talking to him on the phone, he forgets some of us are still living in the unregulated side of the country.


If you come in first, second, or Third at the Cup you have always been considered a "winner" says so on the trophy/plaque from high times even...give Lemon G her due, she is officially world class now...


----------



## Mile High City (May 15, 2012)

og18 said:


> View attachment 2068825View attachment 2068826this is 1 reason why we call he the lemon lime the other is cause of the tast extra- lemon on the inhale and that favorite lime on the xhale thanks of the input tho hb but she's the real deal


Interesting, never seen so much variegation to Lemon...


----------



## budman678 (May 15, 2012)

i cannot wait to run this. friend finally got his hand on the lemon g. beautiful plant and will be going in the oven soon


----------



## ArtFishes (Aug 8, 2012)

i sho would like a clone of this here strain. years ago someone gave a clone to a faof but that was Wu seemed like ages ago. i'm kinda reclusive these days so i just let it B
anybody looking to exchange, holla at ya nee gah ro


----------



## reallyiamcushman (Oct 2, 2012)

well he couldnt of said it better im in the n.e ohio area and it comes around but its hard to get i have also grown just g13 and well if i ever find out how to get a cut og the lemon g i wouldnt let it ever go ... im hopen to get hooked up thro here so plz if u wanna chat get back to me


----------



## budman678 (Oct 2, 2012)

my circle has a cut...i wasn't too impressed...the taste and smell is fantastic but the buds are airy and the high is not stony enough in my opinion...but not nearly racy enough for a sativa....not great, but def not bad. i have some in jars right now


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 3, 2012)

Alien genetics has a cross that has the Lemon G in it! Its called Lemon AlienDawg its Lemon Kush x Alien Dawg F1 and his Lemon Kush cross is Lemon G x Afghani


----------



## kronik1023 (Oct 19, 2012)

local from athens ohio have deathstar in garden willing to trade for or buy lemon g, afghan mango, or dumpster clone only strains PM me if interested


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 19, 2012)

down side is Ohio has fake DStar cuts floating around up there i know the owner and breeder of the DStar! GroundScore he lives in CO now he used to stay in LV He is the Leader of Team Death Star .com and a sick graphic designer he said there is only 5 people with the cut and wont sell it under $2k ive begged him to sell me one for cheaper but he wont. and The person responsible for nameing the strain Is Mr WookieHashMan! he is a sick ass glass blower in LV! But yeah i hate to say this but im sure you have a fake. can you post pics i have real deal pics of DStar from GroundScore and WookieHashMan Even swerve from CC had to met him in LV and use the dust from the SFV OG to pollenate there DStar he dont have the cut!


----------



## HungryMan420 (Oct 20, 2012)

Th Seeds has the Lemon G seeds!!


----------



## wolfpackleader (Nov 3, 2012)

I live in ohio and I was wondering if anybody had experience with th seeds lemon g? How does it compare to the original? Im looking for that lemon pledge/cleaner smell that I have only experienced through lemon g. Got it back a few years ago. Got that and a bag of sensi star from same dude. The lemon g I remember was mostly head high and very energetic happy buzz.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Nov 3, 2012)

Im sure you would find a Keeper if you bought a pack!!!!!


----------



## karmas a bitch (Nov 7, 2012)

wolfpackleader said:


> I live in ohio and I was wondering if anybody had experience with th seeds lemon g? How does it compare to the original? Im looking for that lemon pledge/cleaner smell that I have only experienced through lemon g. Got it back a few years ago. Got that and a bag of sensi star from same dude. The lemon g I remember was mostly head high and very energetic happy buzz.


Dude from Ohio took the lemon g to Colorado. It's the real cut. It was used by THSEEDS. Deffo legit


----------



## Smoking Loon (Nov 7, 2012)

mmmm that lemon G is the shiz...and whoever says it is not a big yeilder is crazy. Got 2lb off 8, dry! Its funny, I am in possesion of this strain as well, and really REALLY close to the area that you all are claiming it comes from. I know the circle its being passed around as well...used to grow with some of em. If you ever are lucky to get a cut of the clone only lemon G dont ever let it go.


----------



## buckeyegye86 (Nov 23, 2012)

comin from se ohio and knowing one of the longest lemon g growers around the strain is readily available for me anytime, good smoke but i get burnt out on it, smoke entirely too much lemon g


----------



## nurseboy (Dec 17, 2012)

buckeyegye86 said:


> comin from se ohio and knowing one of the longest lemon g growers around the strain is readily available for me anytime, good smoke but i get burnt out on it, smoke entirely too much lemon g


I'm a humble man just north of you, went on a short vacation, when I returned my only lemon G mom was tagically wilted, unable to save anything. Can you help me regain that strain? Will travel!!!!!!!


----------



## nurseboy (Dec 17, 2012)

Smoking Loon said:


> mmmm that lemon G is the shiz...and whoever says it is not a big yeilder is crazy. Got 2lb off 8, dry! Its funny, I am in possesion of this strain as well, and really REALLY close to the area that you all are claiming it comes from. I know the circle its being passed around as well...used to grow with some of em. If you ever are lucky to get a cut of the clone only lemon G dont ever let it go.


Can you help me get some of that (lemon g) back, I've got some sick patients (cancer) who really liked that strain!


----------



## HTP (Dec 17, 2012)

I find that the lemon strains (most of them) really help me with my tumor pain.


----------



## bassgrowth (Dec 18, 2012)

lemon G is a southern OHighO strain, clone only protected by the keepers of the genetics. there is no seed form of the original lemon ,and all other lemon strain are similar in taste but not at all in genetics. i hope this helps. i was a steward of the lemon moms for quite some time, even i no longer have the strain. there is also several special phenos, one being indica dominat and more skunk fuely, and the other more sativa and tart with a slightly taller height cap. as far as i know there are no LG clones available at medical supply stores, making it one of the few strains still maintained by the underground.
side note, there are many lemon copiers in ohio, athens and cbus has one of them. whether sthe strain is original or not is irrelevant, he's embarrasing my strain. so if u had lemon g and didnt like it im sorry people fuck good strains up all the time, and if u have had it and enjoyed it GOOD. also, do me a favor, dont call strains that rnt lemon g lemon g. if it tastes lemoney or citrusy it DOES NOT MEAN ITS LEMON
AND LAST if anyone in forum does have the remaning genetics, msg me plz. i wanna that bitch


----------



## bassgrowth (Dec 18, 2012)

its not the real lemon G, you know that if u are who u say u are. all lemon seeds are attempted similarities, cousins at best, prob not eve nthat tho


----------



## bassgrowth (Dec 18, 2012)

bassgrowth said:


> its not the real lemon G, you know that if u are who u say u are. all lemon seeds are attempted similarities, cousins at best, prob not eve nthat tho


- on that note, electric lemon G is excellent and is as close as u can get from seed, does not however grow or behave at all like th original, which was the purpsoe of the breeding, to eliminate the finicky eating habits the real lemon G has and up the max ppm level, which is low for mos of LGs life cycle.


----------



## homebrewer (Dec 18, 2012)

bassgrowth said:


> *lemon G is a* southern OHighO strain,* clone only* protected by the keepers of the genetics. there is no seed form of the original lemon ,and all other lemon strain are similar in taste but not at all in genetics. i hope this helps. i was a steward of the lemon moms for quite some time, even i no longer have the strain. *there is also several special phenos, one being indica dominat and more skunk fuely, and the other more sativa and tart with a slightly taller height cap.* as far as i know there are no LG clones available at medical supply stores, making it one of the few strains still maintained by the underground.
> side note, there are many lemon copiers in ohio, athens and cbus has one of them. whether sthe strain is original or not is irrelevant, he's embarrasing my strain. so if u had lemon g and didnt like it im sorry people fuck good strains up all the time, and if u have had it and enjoyed it GOOD. also, do me a favor, dont call strains that rnt lemon g lemon g. if it tastes lemoney or citrusy it DOES NOT MEAN ITS LEMON
> AND LAST if anyone in forum does have the remaning genetics, msg me plz. i wanna that bitch


I hope I'm not bursting your bubble here but clone-only strains do not have different phenos.


----------



## hellraizer30 (Dec 19, 2012)

homebrewer said:


> I hope I'm not bursting your bubble here but clone-only strains do not have different phenos.


I was going to mention that lol but you beat me to it! To fing funny


----------



## antimatt3r (Dec 19, 2012)

<3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 Dont forget people this genetic gem originated in OHIO thats right <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 <3 THSeeds crossed it and WON THE CUP


----------



## antimatt3r (Dec 19, 2012)

bassgrowth said:


> lemon G is a southern OHighO strain, clone only protected by the keepers of the genetics. there is no seed form of the original lemon ,and all other lemon strain are similar in taste but not at all in genetics. i hope this helps. i was a steward of the lemon moms for quite some time, even i no longer have the strain. there is also several special phenos, one being indica dominat and more skunk fuely, and the other more sativa and tart with a slightly taller height cap. as far as i know there are no LG clones available at medical supply stores, making it one of the few strains still maintained by the underground.
> side note, there are many lemon copiers in ohio, athens and cbus has one of them. whether sthe strain is original or not is irrelevant, he's embarrasing my strain. so if u had lemon g and didnt like it im sorry people fuck good strains up all the time, and if u have had it and enjoyed it GOOD. also, do me a favor, dont call strains that rnt lemon g lemon g. if it tastes lemoney or citrusy it DOES NOT MEAN ITS LEMON
> AND LAST if anyone in forum does have the remaning genetics, msg me plz. i wanna that bitch


its def. in the 216 if you can find it


----------



## bassgrowth (Dec 22, 2012)

ahh, called out, i didnt realize that.. theres def some different speeds coming thru on a single same setup flower room. maybe then it has to do with slightly varying harvest times. earlier is soaring high, later has more g13 heaviness


----------



## budman678 (Dec 25, 2012)

We got a cut over here. Close proximity to cinci where it came from. Very lemony. As if you just used a microplane and zested a fresh lemon. Very airy sativa like. And eighth looks look a fat quarter of more typical hybrids. The taste is exactly like the smell msoicy and lemony as fuck. I don't have my own garden going ATM but the cut floats amongst a handfulmofnus and we give out cuts to anyone who wants them


----------



## ExtremeMetal43 (Jan 3, 2013)

It is dank! Definitely had the real deal once or twice i still remember my buddy breakin it up about 4 rows behind me at a show...everyone turned and looked that shit smelled so damn good. Truly one of the best strains ive ever smoked, smelled, and got the resin stuck to me. 

I'l be honest the best weed ive ever smoked came from a bunch of different growers in ohio(different strains and growers) All of the stuff people bring back from dispensaries and med grows pales in comparison to Ohio grown pot. I remember the hash plant, dumpster, lemon g, g13, the grape(worst cotton mouth ever grape gum). Shit i smoked some northern light 11 from this one dude just the funkiest chemical tasting funk ever. Ive gotten this one dudes stuff from some family and he honestly is the best grower maybe in the world his shit is just retarded.


----------



## JeromeT (Feb 3, 2013)

Lemon G at 35 days.

Weirdest strain I've ever grown. Looks like a normal vigorous hybrid when in veg. Then in flower, it has short stubby 1 finger indica leaves along bud sites. Smell is Lemon, Taste is lemon plus in my circle it's _*straight up giggle weed.*_ Love this stuff.


----------



## wolfpackleader (Feb 9, 2013)

Can anybody recommend a strain in seed form that taste close to lemon g I have tried Jack the Ripper which gave me more of a citrus and Og which was more like lemon pepper, but none like Lemon G the taste is top notch unmistakable lemon not citrus, I mean Lemon.


----------



## nurseboy (Feb 17, 2013)

budman678 said:


> We got a cut over here. Close proximity to cinci where it came from. Very lemony. As if you just used a microplane and zested a fresh lemon. Very airy sativa like. And eighth looks look a fat quarter of more typical hybrids. The taste is exactly like the smell msoicy and lemony as fuck. I don't have my own garden going ATM but the cut floats amongst a handfulmofnus and we give out cuts to anyone who wants them


How can I get some of those?


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 2, 2013)

I"m about to order some of the T.H.Seeds version of this, and I'll report back on it. I lived in Ohio for a while, and got about a bowl packs worth of what I believe to be the real lemon G. I was givin it by a college kid form down there and all he could get was an 1/8 so I was just glad he shared. He burned me down too so I can't complain it was free . Anyway, ever since I've wanted to find something super lemony. A few years ago I almost bought some Love potion seeds from reeferman I think it was, that was supposed to be a super lemony strain but it didn't happen. So now seeing this from THseeds I am definitely gonna give it a try. I know this is a kinda old thread but lemon g is a classic!


----------



## Omnispo (Apr 3, 2013)

I just gave a haircut to a Lemon G lady (i'm in Columbus, OH)... not a big fan of her growth habit- way too branchy and lots of larfluff...it does smell great at first but after three years I can imagine why my dude's cloan sourse is tired of the limonene smell. anyone know what her genetics are?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

I think the only people that could tell you here genetics would be one of the original breeders. From my understanding they keep that pretty well under wraps, or have in the past.


----------



## HungryMan420 (Apr 3, 2013)

lemon G dont yeild worth shit Dumpster and DStar out yeild it by allot.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 3, 2013)

Dumpster sucks nuts. I've never had deathstar, but its not always about the yield. Not trying to be rude just saying.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 3, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> *Dumpster sucks nuts*. I've never had deathstar, but its not always about the yield. Not trying to be rude just saying.


You didn't smoke dumpster.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes I did, many times actually. It was a favorite of a friend of mine while living in central OH a few years ago. It was very stoney, and not a very fun high. I don't like weed that puts me to sleep unless it is right at be time. I going to trust that this guy was telling the truth as it came from the grower and he had no reason to lie to me.....especially because he new I didn't buy it when he got it.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 4, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Yes I did, many times actually. It was a favorite of a friend of mine while living in central OH a few years ago. It was very stoney, and not a very fun high. I don't like weed that puts me to sleep unless it is right at be time. I going to trust that this guy was telling the truth as it came from the grower and he had no reason to lie to me.....especially because he new I didn't buy it when he got it.


Oh, well you're talking about a matter of tastes and to that I'd agree that it's too stoney and sedative for my tastes too. But to say it 'sucks nuts' is different than just not preferring its medicinal properties. Patients tend to prefer that sedative, sleepy, introverted side of cannabis over the energetic, motivating and creative sativas. Personally I think it has a lot to do with 'looks' as you're not going to find any dense, resin coated, stinky sativas that get you 'f*cked up' to the point you can't even move. For some reason, that majority of cannabis smokers like that.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 4, 2013)

I suppose It may have been a bit harsh. It may be mostly my tastes, and perhaps the grower. Also this is an old thread about Lemon G and I know for a fact multiple times people have popped in to say how much better dumpster is them Lemon G and I think that rubbed me the wrong way. 

I like an up high most of the time, unless going to bed. I mostly grow hybrids as I find you can get a nice balance of the resin coated buds and a really high...high. I personally have never understood wanted to be so stoned you can't move. I actually use cannabis for relief of muscular skeletal pain and nerve pain from a motorcycle accident so I do appreciate the painkilling benfits for sure. It has been an amazing help in getting off the man made shit!


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 4, 2013)

There is a dispensary in Empire Colorado that sells the Lemon G. I have not been there for about a year but he had worked with it for a few years. I am pretty sure the cut came from the state of worthless nuts. Do any of you OHIO guys know of an original G13 hanging around?


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Apr 8, 2013)

"State of worthless nuts"??? Really bro?


To answer your question, yes, G13 still exists in the "state of worthless nuts"... we don't make up new names every week like the yahoos in the rocky mountains.




........what's up Thundercat? Long time, old thread.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

rippn13 said:


> There is a dispensary in Empire Colorado that sells the Lemon G. I have not been there for about a year but he had worked with it for a few years. I am pretty sure the cut came from the state of worthless nuts. Do any of you OHIO guys know of an original G13 hanging around?


origional G's in my basement right now.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Yes Mr Marks nice too see you man! I just came back to RIU a few months back. 08 had some of the best members join, no offense to everyone else.

Lol Poly no need to brag.....you know that they say don't bring it to class unless you have enough for everyone.


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 8, 2013)

mrhowardmarks... yeah man. I grew up just down river from Ohio and have many many many friends from there. That name has been going around much longer than I have been alive. What is a Buckeye anyway? It was a joke. Please take no offense. I guess I should have notated it as such. My apologies if any person or persons from the great state of Ohio was offended by my comments. I would never put someone down nor would I insult someone then ask for info on my most favorite strain in the world. Go Reds.

Polyarcturus: The same strain from the 80's?


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Rippin a buckeye is a nut/seed from a certain tree( apparently a buckeye tree http://www.ohio-nature.com/buckeye-tree.html), and also a popular dessert made with chocolate dipped peanut butter. I made some canna-buckeyes around christmas this year. They are basically peanut butter, butter, and powdered sugar mixed up and dipped in chocolate. Pop 2 of those babies and you were feeling good.

As for the real G13 that would be sweet to get ahold of. I've onlly ever seen crosses never just straight G13.


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 8, 2013)

Thundercat: Thanks. I grew up just down river from Cincy. There is a joke that asks the question "What is a buckeye?" and the answer is "a worthless nut". It's a joke. Not meant to insult but this day and age I should have known better. Playground humor.

As far as the chocloaty treat. One of my absolute favorites. It's not Christmas without them. I actually bet on Ohio State winning the NCAA Basketball Championships. 

None of the crosses I have found even come close to the real deal. Ployarcturus has something worth more than gold if he has a true OG G13. I must note that the "worth more than gold" was an exaggeration.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Hehe , you didn't offend me man I'm not from there.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Apr 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Rippin a buckeye is a nut/seed from a certain tree( apparently a buckeye tree http://www.ohio-nature.com/buckeye-tree.html), and also a popular dessert made with chocolate dipped peanut butter. I made some canna-buckeyes around christmas this year. They are basically peanut butter, butter, and powdered sugar mixed up and dipped in chocolate. Pop 2 of those babies and you were feeling good.
> 
> As for the real G13 that would be sweet to get ahold of. I've onlly ever seen crosses never just straight G13.


Ha!!! I made an absolute butt-ton of canna-buckeyes for Christmas as well, probably have 50 still in the freezer. G13 has been around as long as the Lemon G, I'm not a fan of either...

I've been working on my own strain for awhile now, Mango.... its out in CO now from one of my breedings. Also been working on some Grape Kush... (Grape Ape x Purple Kush) crossed phenos more of the Ape genetics.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

I've never had or even seen real G13 other then in pictures . I hope to some day mostly so I can say I have. Theres a few strains I feel that way about. I wanna try them so I can know the taste and smell for future reference!


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

yeah bud, the one and only G13 very old strain, has lost all vigor, half the time with some of my strain i wonder how i even clone them anymore. ill throw a couple pics up here in the future.


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 8, 2013)

polyarcturus: Damn man. Thanks a ton. A friend of mine use to run around the house with buds of G13 stuck to his fingers like Edward Scissor Hands. Some of the stickiest stuff I have ever enjoyed. Sorry to hear it's lost it's vigor but kudos for keeping it going. 


MrHowardMarks: I am familiar with Mango. A few friends from Indy speak very highly of it (pun intended). There was some going around the dispensaries in CO too. I really like the cross you got going too. Keep up the good work.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> I've never had or even seen real G13 other then in pictures . I hope to some day mostly so I can say I have. Theres a few strains I feel that way about. I wanna try them so I can know the taste and smell for future reference!


its really similar to a haze in a lot of way taste wise(like a fruit roll up, sugary mixed fruits and berries, but like the artificial kind), but with a heavy indica stone that hits you like a wall cause of a slight creeper effect.

but anyways these pheno's, of what G13 is, is not actually that rare come across several strains that are very similar in taste and high, not so much structure very often.

but the most similar to the original G13 in my exp. is G13 x Haze by mrnice. in my opinion its a little stockier than what i remember of the G13s from back in the day(when i was little kid) but the taste and smell and overall look is that of the original. if i lost my strain and was looking to replace this would be my first choice.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

homebrewer said:


> You didn't smoke dumpster.


nope he smoked dumpster. dumpster suck. anybody from the know knows.. and deathstar is not all that either. the best strains from around here are 

woody haze and lemon G(lemon fluff is more like it) out of all the local strains, i only care for woody.(and well G13 but i wouldnt call that local i call that rare.)


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Its funny everyone talks about the lemon fluff. The tiny bit I got must have been choice nug cus it was dense. At least as dense as any hybrid I've grown. It certainly wasn't like a full sativa, or a full indica but thats to be expected.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 8, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> nope he smoked dumpster. *dumpster suck*. anybody from the know knows.. and deathstar is not all that either. the best strains from around here are
> 
> woody haze and lemon G(lemon fluff is more like it) out of all the local strains, i only care for woody.(and well G13 but i wouldnt call that local i call that rare.)


Oh so you've grown it? I'd love to see some pictures.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

homebrewer said:


> Oh so you've grown it? I'd love to see some pictures.


i dont have the strain currently but if you would like me to go out of my way to ask my friends in order to get it sur... not.
ive grown it, been there done that, i could go get the strain again if i wanted, but this is the internet and really i dont have to prove anything to you. 

while really, im not raggn on the strain that bad, since everyone has different preferences, but its not all that either. 

dont take it to heart man, maybe you got the dumb stupid good cut of dumpster and ive gotten shitty cuts, i imagine dumpster has been around the longest and most diversified amongst this state.


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 8, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> i dont have the strain currently but if you would like me to go out of my way to ask my friends in order to get it sur... not.
> ive grown it, been there done that, i could go get the strain again if i wanted, but this is the internet and really i dont have to prove anything to you.
> 
> while really, im not raggn on the strain that bad, since everyone has different preferences, but its not all that either.
> ...


It's clone-only, how is it diversified?


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

homebrewer said:


> It's clone-only, how is it diversified?


well ive often wondered this. but i have seen more than one cut of dumpster. could be knockoffs. but i dont know i ran dumpster several times, none of which to my liking, and i personally have grown 2 different types of it, one was a heavy leafed, dark greed. thick stems, but odd growing shoots taking off at weird angles plant. definitely had that dumpster dank smell, not very potent.

the other i grew was more stable and standard growing of a plants. still pretty thick stem and dark green with the skunk/dumpster smell. less potent than the other.

same source i might note. but not someone i fucked with all like, meaning not my best friend. so its possible he faked it, but then again he gave me both types at one time and told me they where different cut of dumptster.

maybe a hybrid?

oh well anyways ive not had the best luck with dumpster.


----------



## Jimmyjonestoo (Apr 8, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> nope he smoked dumpster. dumpster suck. anybody from the know knows.. and deathstar is not all that either. the best strains from around here are
> 
> woody haze and lemon G(lemon fluff is more like it) out of all the local strains, i only care for woody.(and well G13 but i wouldnt call that local i call that rare.)


Dude i was lucky enough to get a couple woody haze cuts at the end of last summer and i didnt take any cuts because i had never heard of it before hand and didnt realize how good it was gonna be. Id love to get my hands on some more.


----------



## JeromeT (Apr 8, 2013)

I have Lemon G. My patients like it but commercially it's a sucky larf ridden non producer.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

woody haze


G13


----------



## homebrewer (Apr 8, 2013)

polyarcturus said:


> well ive often wondered this. but i have seen more than one cut of dumpster. could be knockoffs. but i dont know i ran dumpster several times, none of which to my liking, and i personally have grown 2 different types of it, one was a heavy leafed, dark greed. thick stems, but odd growing shoots taking off at weird angles plant. definitely had that dumpster dank smell, not very potent.
> 
> the other i grew was more stable and standard growing of a plants. still pretty thick stem and dark green with the skunk/dumpster smell. less potent than the other.
> 
> ...


Like I said in a previous post, dumpster is not to my personal tastes, but it's the most popular strain among my patients. As a plant, she reeks, she's highly resinous, she's narcotic and _yields_. Come on, it's been around for decades, sh*tty strains don't stick around that long. I don't know why I'm defending dumpster, I didn't create it, it's on the opposite side of the spectrum from what I like, and random opinions on the internets aren't going to change anyone's mind who smokes my cut. Preferred effects aside, I just have a hard time believing that one cannot recognize that dumpster is legit.

In regards to deathstar, the sample I was given wasn't that good, but I could see potential had it been grown better. 

Here's mine dumpster:















And here is a dumpster cross I made, jamaican bag seed x dumpster:


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

that some fire. you must go some different shit.none of mine looked like that.(as well as my camera not being nearly as nice yours.)

you dont need to defend it, its just not to my liking. ive smoked some good ass dumpster b4, just most of the dumpster ive come across is crap sorry to say.

also thought i would note i like the look of the cross better.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 8, 2013)

here that g13 cross i was talking about, it G13x(wwxbgum) about 2-3 weeks in, and its only gonna get frostier.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 8, 2013)

Looking good guys! 

So I know a guy in OH that I tried to get a cut from when I was in need a while back (thought we were friends guess not). He gives me this line about: his partner(some old guy) controls everything and has been working on "his" strain for 6 years and he doesn't ever want "his" strain to be outside of that county and all this shit. I'm like I live states away he'll never see of hear about it again you can't just help a brother out. Anyway long story short I've got real friends still that helped when it was needed so not all OH growers are dicks. I personally feel the whole community should share like some do. I would be proud to share my genetics with anyone I could(safely) lol.


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 9, 2013)

polyarcturus: Thank you a million times for the posting the pic of your G. Just that fan leave makes me smile. Brings back sooo many memories. If I may ask your opinion of the death star. You stated earlier you weren't impressed with it. May I ask why? I have heard about that strain for years.


----------



## MrHowardMarks (Apr 10, 2013)

Thundercat said:


> Looking good guys!
> 
> So I know a guy in OH that I tried to get a cut from when I was in need a while back (thought we were friends guess not). He gives me this line about: his partner(some old guy) controls everything and has been working on "his" strain for 6 years and he doesn't ever want "his" strain to be outside of that county and all this shit. I'm like I live states away he'll never see of hear about it again you can't just help a brother out. Anyway long story short I've got real friends still that helped when it was needed so not all OH growers are dicks. I personally feel the whole community should share like some do. I would be proud to share my genetics with anyone I could(safely) lol.



Ha.... I know a guy who wanted $2k for a cut... I've given away hundreds of cuts and over 1000 beans.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 10, 2013)

rippn13 said:


> polyarcturus: Thank you a million times for the posting the pic of your G. Just that fan leave makes me smile. Brings back sooo many memories. If I may ask your opinion of the death star. You stated earlier you weren't impressed with it. May I ask why? I have heard about that strain for years.


not potent enough, its kinda like G and green crack in one regard, its real good for awhile but you build a tolerance real fast and it starts to not be enough.


----------



## polyarcturus (Apr 10, 2013)

MrHowardMarks said:


> Ha.... I know a guy who wanted $2k for a cut... I've given away hundreds of cuts and over 1000 beans.


i would walk in his garden and take a a cut, not shitting either. anybody who thinks a cut of cannabis is worth 2k needs to get a cat scan.


----------



## Thundercat (Apr 10, 2013)

I would have laughed at him for sure. I honestly would gladly pay something for a cut, maybe even a 100 for an epic cut that I know is for real legit coming from Arjan himself or something. When I have cuts I'm glad to share with those in need, I'm even a bigger fan of trading though . I'm about to trade my WW I've been running for what is supposed to be blackberry kush. I don't actually know the guy it will be through a trusted middle man, but from what he tells me about this guys grow it surpasses mine in some ways so it seems like he should be legit. He had a hand full of genetics, but the blackberry is what caught my attention.

Edit: the first seeds I started growing out were gifted to me, and I've also been gifted clones and plants so I always feel like its important to pay it forward!


----------



## rippn13 (Apr 10, 2013)

I think it is part of our responsibility to spread the love. There is no room for greed. I believe it's the greed that gives this industry a sour name. I refuse to sell anything period. I will glady give and will be more glad to trade but to sell someone a bud or a cut just isn't worth it. I am not doing this for money and it's more than a hobby for me.


----------



## brewinchemist (May 28, 2013)

i would love to get my hands on some lemon g cuttings to make clones of...anyone know which side of cincy they could be found? tia  also - yes this is my first post, just getting into growing and would love to start with a strain that grows well here in the buckeye state. thanks


----------



## Thundercat (May 28, 2013)

good luck brew people don't come off these cuts easy, and RIU doesn't allow trading FYI so you don't get yelled at by a mod. Personally I would suggest checking out Herbies, or attitude and ordering whatever strain you want!


----------



## bus (May 28, 2013)

anywun who can share a clone please pm me. i miss this strain dearly. still indebted to my friend who shared it with me. lemon g = super duper fire


----------



## SmokeMe420 (Jun 25, 2013)

I know a couple local growers in northern/central Ohio with lemon g and I grab it every time it comes harvest. Deff one of my top 5 fav smokes. Tho getting a clone my be out the question because its like exclusive. Just my two cents. Rumbling mostly


----------



## Mile High City (Jul 29, 2013)

SmokeMe420 said:


> I know a couple local growers in northern/central Ohio with lemon g and I grab it every time it comes harvest. Deff one of my top 5 fav smokes. Tho getting a clone my be out the question because its like exclusive. Just my two cents. Rumbling mostly


if you deserve it it will come into your hands, and it will grow great...

I've seen this strain die out in the hands of ass holes!


----------



## propertyoftheUS (Aug 19, 2013)

Lemon G aint got shit on Woody Haze, hell I'd even say the Silver Pearl that has been floating around lately has it beat!!!


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

I had the Woody Haze at Nelsons one time and I was like WHOA what strain is THAT when I smoked it, I'd love to get it somehow, I got the deathstar and lemon g from my buddies in toledo ( I am in northeast ohio ) got some silver pearl out there one time that was one of the best ever it was like str8 white. ppl say lemon g is weak its just a sativa, even if it isint 30% it still sure as hell tastes amazing and makes amazing shatter. just pulled these stars down today and these arent even the tops, pain in the ass to trim both strains......earlybird at nelsons in one week fellas! 
room is 4000w all 8" raptors 3x solis tek matrix 1x horti platinum, sealed, co2
pics are room, deathstars, la cheese at end will look for lemons but I dont have their own folder so i gotta dig


----------



## antimatt3r (Apr 22, 2016)

LEMON G!


----------



## jonb1724 (Apr 23, 2016)

antimatt3r said:


> I had the Woody Haze at Nelsons one time and I was like WHOA what strain is THAT when I smoked it, I'd love to get it somehow, I got the deathstar and lemon g from my buddies in toledo ( I am in northeast ohio ) got some silver pearl out there one time that was one of the best ever it was like str8 white. ppl say lemon g is weak its just a sativa, even if it isint 30% it still sure as hell tastes amazing and makes amazing shatter. just pulled these stars down today and these arent even the tops, pain in the ass to trim both strains......earlybird at nelsons in one week fellas!
> room is 4000w all 8" raptors 3x solis tek matrix 1x horti platinum, sealed, co2
> pics are room, deathstars, la cheese at end will look for lemons but I dont have their own folder so i gotta dig


I would Love to taste it! Good job (neo too)


----------



## bizfactory (May 18, 2016)

I got a cut of Lemon G out here in Denver. Really hope it turns out like described in this thread! Based on the last 26 pages, it should be pretty easy to tell with the smell / airy buds if I got a legit cut or not.


----------



## jcwilliams704 (Aug 19, 2017)

bizfactory said:


> I got a cut of Lemon G out here in Denver. Really hope it turns out like described in this thread! Based on the last 26 pages, it should be pretty easy to tell with the smell / airy buds if I got a legit cut or not.


I'm looking to by a few lemon g clones don't know where to find them


----------



## Big Worms Way (Sep 17, 2020)

is this shite still around? Damn been a lonnnng time since I’ve had the real G! Lots of lemon imitators at dispensaries in Dayton O but nothing stacks up to lemon G!


----------



## OVH (Sep 17, 2020)

Big Worms Way said:


> is this shite still around? Damn been a lonnnng time since I’ve had the real G! Lots of lemon imitators at dispensaries in Dayton O but nothing stacks up to lemon G!


Have you ever tried natiberry? It’s from cincy and it smells like wild berry pop tarts. Super purp.


----------



## Big Worms Way (Sep 18, 2020)

No I haven’t, would love to tho lol If I hear of any around I will swoop some


----------



## budtoker221 (Aug 24, 2021)

Anyone know where to get lemon G in seed form that might be close?
I’ve seen it at Neptune Seedbank from Ohio organicx genetics and also at pacific seedbank but apparently there’s 2 versions of lemon G a fluffier and a denser version?

I used to be able to get a lemon strain with fluffy buds coated in trichs with pungent lemon pledge scent and I’ve been trying for years to find it again.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 7, 2021)

Been talking to 3 sources might have her locked down soon.


----------



## TrueGritSeeds (Dec 21, 2021)

The True Lemon G originated in Akron Ohio and hasn't been seen or had for a wile.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 21, 2021)

It definitely has been seen recently trying acquire all the old ohio genetics


----------



## TrueGritSeeds (Dec 21, 2021)

Midwestsmoker419 said:


> It definitely has been seen recently trying acquire all the old ohio genetics


That ought to be interesting I had it 15 years ago.


----------



## Midwestsmoker419 (Dec 21, 2021)

The Ohio Cut Death Star is already here and verified. The Lemon G Ohio Cut and the Ohio Cut Afghan Mango I am waiting on should be sometime after the holidays hopefully. If your in Ohio just look around i have seen them in other states aswell.


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 22, 2021)

A dispo near me was growing lemon g....ppl raved about it but I went to buy it and they suddenly stopped having flower of it on the menu, they still grow it but only for vape carts and mtc oil - nothing more.

I did hear its one of the most terpy strains, but also heard the effects are very weak.


----------



## crisnpropa (Dec 23, 2021)

Bodhi has some lemon g crosses


----------

